# cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de



## hochharzer (28 März 2011)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich möchte über einen Vorfall mit o.g. Firma in Hasbergen berichten: Anfang Februar bestellte ich dort eine Klingelplatte, die nach gut einer Woche eintraf. Ich hatte die Summe von gut 50 Euro zuvor überwiesen. So weit so gut, allerdings entsprach die Ware nicht der Bestellung.

Wir haben die Ware dann zurückgeschickt und die Rücküberweisung angemahnt. Auch nach über vier Wochen, zahlreichen mails und noch häufigeren Versuchen, die Firma telefonisch zu erreichen, ist die Summe bis heute nicht eingetroffen. Die Firma ist telefonisch nicht zu erreichen, beide angegebenen Nummern "laufen ins Leere". Auf die mails wurde nicht geantwortet.
Ich werde jetzt Anzeige erstatten.

Ich hoffe, die Warnung wird von vielen gelesen.

Beste Grüße 
dirk


----------



## Unregistriert (28 März 2011)

*AW: cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de*

An der angebenen  Adresse des  unvollständigen/fehlerhaften  Impressums  gibt laut Google Maps nur eine Rasenfläche

Wie bist du zu der Seite gekommen?


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2011)

*AW: cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de*

Wohin hattest du die Ware geschickt, nach Osnabrück? Lies mal in den AGB unter 3. 

Du hast doch aber die Daten des Verkäufers. Wozu soll in dieser zivilen Sache eine Anzeige dienen? Womöglich ist der Pleite oder nicht rückzahlungsfähig oder deine Rücksendung wurde einfach nur verschlampt bzw. kam nicht an der gewünschten Adresse an. Dies Klärung wäre zuerst einemal nicht die Aufgabe von Polizei und StA und darüber hinaus bringen die dir dein Geld aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht wieder zurück. Für solche Fälle gibt es Anwälte!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2011)

*AW: cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de*

Hallo,

habe ähnliches Problem. Am 01.03. bezahlt per Paypal, Lieferzeit 7-9 Werktage. Klingel ist bis heute nicht bei mir angekommen. Keine Antworten auf Emails, telefonisch ist keine Person persönlich zu erreichen. 

Paypal ist eingeschaltet. Käuferschutz werde ich beantragen ggf. Widerruf der Lastschrift von Paypal veranlassen. 

Es handelt sich offenbar um ein unseriöses Angebot. 

Obwohl ein Freund von mir seine Klingel (allerdings auch nach 4-6 Wochen Verzögerung) erhalten hat und zufrieden ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2011)

*AW: cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> An der angebenen  Adresse des  unvollständigen/fehlerhaften  Impressums  gibt laut Google Maps nur eine Rasenfläche


Rasenfläche - aber seltsamerweise mit eingezeichneten Straßen und ein paar Farbtupfern! Ein Baugebiet - zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme. Und der Zeitpunkt liegt sicherlich länger zurück. In meiner Nähe zeigt Google Maps immer noch eine riesige Birke, die Kyrill aber damals in 2007 schon flachgelegt hat...


----------



## Tom_Dooley (20 April 2011)

*AW: cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de*

Möchte ebenfalls vor einer Bestellung bei dieser Firma (Cyber design, Hasbergen) warnen. Eine professionell gestaltete Website mit 'sicherer Paypal Zahlungsmöglichkeit' täuschen darüber hinweg, dass die am 03.04.2011 bestellte Ware nicht versendet wurde. Das Unternehmen ist telefonisch nicht erreichbar und antwortet nicht auf E-Mails. Eingetretener Schaden: € 100,- Geld ist weg ! Paypal wurde von mir eingeschaltet. Leider vermiesen solche schwarzen Schafe das Vetrauen in den Onlinehandel und müssen daher aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden !


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2011)

*AW: cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de*

selbiges hier, Ware am 05.04. bestellt, Zahlung per PayPal, bisher noch nichts eingetroffen. Antwortet nicht auf Mails.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2011)

*AW: cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de*

beim Suchen im Netz hab ich eine Telefonnummer herausgefunden:

http://www.va-klingeln.de/page5/index.html


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de*

Ich habe gestern am Nachmittag eine Frau M. unter der Osnabrücker Telefonnummer
0541-7607**** erreicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de*

Habe dasselbe Problem: Anfang April bestellt, nach 4 Wochen angemahnt, vertröstet worden, 6 Wochen nach Bestellung immer noch keine Ware.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2011)

*AW: cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe dasselbe Problem: Anfang April bestellt, nach 4 Wochen angemahnt, vertröstet worden, 6 Wochen nach Bestellung immer noch keine Ware.



Edit: Ware nach 8 Wochen gut verpackt und wie bestellt eingetroffen. Nach tel. Rücksprache gab es wohl Probleme mit dem Geschäftspartner, der die Bestellungen nicht abgearbeitet hatte.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: cyber design, klingelplatten 24.de*

Wir haben im April durch Umstellung unsere Systeme ,ein Software Problem was zu diesen Problemen Gehfürd hat es tut uns sehr Leid und Entschuldigen  uns dafür , aber Leute meldet euch doch bei uns wir lösen diese Probleme es Wahr doch Keine Absicht und durch unglückliche Umstände zu solche Problemen gekommen .
Wir Vertreiben Hochwertige Produkte seit über 5 Jahre und hatten noch nie solche Probleme nur zufriedene Kunden , Wir können nur Probleme lösen wenn wir das Problem Kennen ,es ist doch besser mit uns zu Sprechen als  solches zeug hier zu  schreiben es ist doch eindeutig das das nur ein Problem wahr was uns sehr Leid Tut ,und wir es mit wenig Umstände Gerne  und so schnell wie möglich beheben ,,,,,,,,, aber sprecht doch mit uns ,,,,,,,wie müssen doch 
so was sofort von euch erfahren das wir es so schnell wie möglich beheben können.



WIR ENTSCHULDIGEN UNS  und hoffen das ihr euch meldet so das wir auch euch zu Frieden stellen können 


Danke


[modedit: 
Der Einsteller des Beitrags hat sich bisher den Betreibern des Forums gegenüber nicht identifiziert. 
Es KANN, aber MUSS nicht der Betreiber von Cyber Design sein]


----------



## Kazinsky (1 Juli 2011)

leider bin jetzt erst hier gelandet !
Ich habe mich durch die gute Homepage und schöne Produkt Bilder teuchen lassen, anscheinend hat der Betreiber nicht dazu gelernt. Anfang Juni Produkt bestellt Lieferzeit abgewartet, erstes Mail geschrieben keine Antwort, zweites Mail keine Antwort, und so weiter ! Jetzt werde ich den Fall wohl an weitere Stellen weiterleiten.


----------



## yorkomania (14 Juli 2011)

Ende Mai Klingelplatte bestellt - zum Glück auf Rechnung .Nach 3 Wochen versucht mehrmals per e-mail und telefonisch zu kontaktieren -ohne Erfolg . Ware bis Heute nicht da - schade die Klingelplatte hat uns gefahlen .Zum Glück haben wir das Geld noch da um woanders zu Bestellen.


----------



## Bob_Bayern (2 August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kann ebenfalls nur warnen. Keinesfalls dort bestellen, die liefern nur Schrott.
Metallbearbeitung und Gravur einfach nur schrecklich.
Habe die Klingelplatte nicht montiert, da es es zum fürchten aussieht.
Finger weg, und noch was:
*Herr (...), *
*sie sollten sich was schämen!*

_Hier werden keine Namen genannt, wir sind kein Online-Pranger! - hr_


----------



## Ehrengast (2 August 2011)

Habe meine Klingelplatte auch bei klingelplatten24.de bestellt.
Leider zieht sich das unnötig in die Länge.
Anfangs war von 10 Werkstagen die Rede, mittlerweile wurde es auf 25 Werkstage angehoben, angeblich wegen Urlaub!
Kommunikation ist mehr als schwierig, auf Mails bekommt man nur kleine Ein-bis Zweizeiler als Antwort. Seit 4 Tagen kommt gar nichts mehr, dagegen soll meine Klingelplatte bereits seit 10 Tagen auf dem Postweg sein^^

Komischer Verein.


----------



## Ehrengast (3 August 2011)

Ehrengast schrieb:


> Habe meine Klingelplatte auch bei klingelplatten24.de bestellt.
> Leider zieht sich das unnötig in die Länge.
> Anfangs war von 10 Werkstagen die Rede, mittlerweile wurde es auf 25 Werkstage angehoben, angeblich wegen Urlaub!
> Kommunikation ist mehr als schwierig, auf Mails bekommt man nur kleine Ein-bis Zweizeiler als Antwort. Seit 4 Tagen kommt gar nichts mehr, dagegen soll meine Klingelplatte bereits seit 10 Tagen auf dem Postweg sein^^
> ...



Moin!

Dann merkert man mal kurz im Netz und schon trifft die Klingel ein 
Hat zwar lange gedauert und die Kommunikation hätte besser sein können!

Die Klingel sieht gut aus und alles ist hübsch verarbeitet, kann meinem Vorredner also nicht zustimmen.

Gruß,
Ehrengast


----------



## Esmeralda77 (4 August 2011)

Hallo!
auch ich habe vor 1 Monat bei klingelplatte24 bestellt und auch brav im Voraus bezahlt. Bekommen habe ich leider nichts, auf email keine Antwort, telefonisch niemand erreichbar. Auf die gut 150€ für die Klingelplatte werd ich wohl verzichten müssen.
Schade, die Ware sah ja auf der Homepage sehr gut aus.
Ganz offensichtlich scheint das ja bei dieser Firma System zu haben, wie man hier leider lesen kann.


----------



## James (15 August 2011)

Hallo,

selbes Problem!

Ware Anfang Juli bestellt und bis jetzt nichts erhalten.

Wurde am Telefon immer wieder hingehalten.

Hat jemand sein Geld wiederbekommen?


----------



## Rüdi7855 (22 August 2011)

Vielleicht macht ja auch einer der Betroffenen mal Meldung an das zuständige Finanzamt.

Die USt.-IdNr.: DE 6510912698 welche im Impressum von klingelplatten24.de angegeben ist, existiert nicht!

Möglicherweise führt der Shopbetreiber ja auch keine Umsatzsteuer an da FA ab.

Hier die Kontaktdaten des FA.



 Anschrift Kontakt Öffnungszeiten
 Finanzamt
Osnabrück-Land
Hannoversche Str. 12
49084 Osnabrück Tel.: 0541 5842-0
Fax: 0541 5842-450
[email protected]
www.ofd.niedersachsen.de Mo., Mi., Do. u. Fr. 8:00 - 12:00 Uhr, Di. 12:00 - 17:00 Uhr

Die angegebene SteuerNr.: 20200 erscheint auch ziemlich suspekt und entspricht nicht dem in Niedersachsen üblichen Format


----------



## Hippo (22 August 2011)

gute Idee ...


----------



## hamey (6 September 2011)

Hallo an alle Cyber-Design Geschädigten,
als ich bestellen wollte, ging, wie schon mehrfach beschrieben, niemand ans Telefon.
Danach habe ich eine Mail geschickt: "*Ich möchte bestellen, wo kann ich telefonisch Einzelheiten* *klären* *?" *Dann bekam ich sofort eine Telefonnummer und auch sofort Verbindung um
die Bestellung zu klären. Die Ware kam dann nach 3 Wochen unvollständig und teilweise nicht
funktionsfähig. Danach habe ich, wie mit der Firma verabredet, die Ware zwecks Reparatur zurückgeschickt. Als sich dann über Wochen nichts tat, bot man mir Rücküberweisung des Geldes an. Das ist aber auch heute nach mehr als 8 Wochen noch nicht eingetroffen. (Versprochen war
max. eine Woche). Ich werde jetzt einen Rechtsweg prüfen.
hamey


----------



## Space (12 September 2011)

Hallo,

warte seit ca. 3 Monaten auf 196 EUR.
Ich rufe jede Woche an. Das Geld soll angeblich nä. überwiesen werden.
Ohne Anwalt wird es wohl nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Space (12 September 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich denke, dass wir gemeinsam etwas gegen diesen Betrüger unternehmen können.
Da werden schon einige Hundert EUR zusammenkommen, über die es sich lohnt zu sprechen.
Ich habe eine eMail eingerichtet.
Wer Interesse hat, kann sich bei mir melden und seinen Fall schildern.
[xxx]
Dann schauen wir mal, was da so geht.

Gruß
Space

[Modedit by Hippo: 
Bitte keine Mailadressen veröffentlichen. Wir können nicht verifizieren ob diese auch dem User gehören. 
Bitte melde Dich im Forum an, dann kannst Du per PN (Unterhaltung) erreicht werden]


----------



## red (13 November 2011)

Ich kann ebenfalls nur warnen dort etwas zu bestellen. Am 28.9. Türklingel für 175 € bestellt und leider per Visa-Karte bezahlt. Bis heute nach mehreren Mails und Anrufen keine Ware erhalten.
Obwohl Rechtsanwalt und Staatsanwalt angedroht stellen die sich einfach taub und wenn jemand eine Antwort gibt ist die andere Abteilung dafür zuständig.

Werde wohl jetzt doch einen Strafantrag stellen.


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2011)

Dann druck Dir diesen Thread aus damit klar wird daß Dein Fall kein Einzelfall ist sondern mehr Leute Probleme haben


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2011)

Mit Kreditkarte sollte sich doch über die Bank was regeln lassen...


----------



## BuTaJIR (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

hat den jemand schon sein geld zurück bekommen?
Bei mir gehn die nicht mal ans Telefon. Egal wann ich anrufe

Gruß


----------



## HansDampf (9 Dezember 2011)

Hätte ich diese Seite mal eher zu Rate gezogen, dann würde ich jetzt nicht auch drinhängen.
Ich habe am 29.11 bestellt. Türklingelplatte und Hausnummer, zusammen 195 Euro.
Die Bestellung war so eben raus, da bekam ich schon eine email von einer Dame die mir den Auftragseingang bestätigt und diesen weiterleiten wollte.10 Tage höchstens bis zur Warensendung.
Da wir etwas auf heißen Kohlen sitzen (Neubau, keine Türklingel) habe ich nach 10 Tagen mal angerufen mit dem gleichen Erfolg wie der Rest. Egal ob mobil oder Festnetz, niemand ist zu sprechen.
Da ich aus der Nähe von OS komme, werde ich dem Laden (sollte dieser an der gemeldeten Adresse existieren) einen Besuch abstatten!


----------



## Nobby 55 (23 Januar 2012)

Was hat der Besuch bei der Firma ergeben und hat sich bei irgendjemanden, der den Rechtsweg eingeschlagen hat, schon etwas getan? Die Firma ist auch noch mit einer zweiten Webseite im Netz.


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2012)

Nobby 55 schrieb:


> ... Die Firma ist auch noch mit einer zweiten Webseite im Netz.


Wie wärs mit Butter bei die Fische? Welche URL ist das denn?


----------



## sonja2907 (26 Januar 2012)

Na klasse.... ich dachte mir passiert so was nicht.
Scheinbar bin auch ich auf diese Firma reingefallen. Das bisher Geschriebene kann ich nur bestätigen. Bestellt, überwiesen..... das war´s.
Werde, da ich erst letztes Wochenende bestellt habe nächste Woche Anzeige erstatten und dank Rechtschutz zum Anwalt gehen.
Diesem Betrüger müssen doch die websites gesperrt werden. Scheinbar kann man über mindestens 3 Plattformen Bestellungen tätigen.


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2012)

sonja2907 schrieb:


> ...Scheinbar kann man über mindestens 3 Plattformen Bestellungen tätigen.


Dann schreib uns die doch mal bitte


----------



## sonja2907 (27 Januar 2012)

ja gerne...
www.va-klingeln.de
www.klingelplatten24.de
www.cyber-design-hausklingeln.de
www.lampenwelt-24.de

Im Impressum steht immer die gleiche Person! Ungeheuerlich. Aber wie gesagt, ich warte noch ein paar Tage, dann geht´s zum Anwalt und zur Polizei.


----------



## sonja2907 (27 Januar 2012)

... achso... einen ebay shop scheint diese Person auch noch zu pflegen...


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2012)

sonja2907 schrieb:


> Im Impressum steht immer die gleiche Person! Ungeheuerlich. Aber wie gesagt, ich warte noch ein paar Tage, dann geht´s zum Anwalt und zur Polizei.


Ich nehme mal an, diese Person ist ja nun schon hinreichend bekannt und demnach auch den Behörden. Schau mal, was ich im anderen Forum geschrieben hatte - das ist dort ein ähnliches Problem: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/cologne-world-travel-de.37573/#post-343631

Wenn die Typen nur gute Ausreden haben und einige Kunden beliefern, dann kann denen keiner wirklich was, außer: Anwälte!


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2012)

In solchen Fällen denke ich daß wenn sich nur genug Geschädigte auf eine Staatsanwaltschaft konzentrieren würden könnte (=Wunschtraum) sogar der merkbefreiteste StA auf die Idee kommen daß es vielleicht erheblich mehr Geschädigte als Alibikunden hat ...


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> ...StA auf die Idee kommen...


Wie schon laut gedacht:





Reducal schrieb:


> ...hinreichend bekannt und demnach auch den Behörden.


Der Verdächtige hat seinen Sitz am Ort einer sehr fleißigen StA:


			
				klingelplatten24.de schrieb:
			
		

> Mellerstr.50a
> 49082 Osnabrück


----------



## sonja2907 (28 Januar 2012)

Ist echt ärgerlich, 170 € mag vielleicht nicht die Welt sein, aber ich seh echt nicht ein, dass ich das so kommentarlos akzeptiere.

Zum Glück springt in solchen Fällen die Rechtschutzversicherung ein 

Werde auch alles, was hier so niedergeschrieben wurde ausdrucken.

Was ich jetzt nicht versteh ist die Anmerkung zur Straße Mellerstr.... Gibt´s die etwa garnicht?

Was an der ganzen Sache auch sehr schade ist, dass die Produkte echt gut aussehen.

Naja, werde auf jeden Fall weiter berichten...


----------



## sonja2907 (30 Januar 2012)

Ich habe doch tatsächlich heute ein Lebenszeichen erhalten... Sie sind momentan im Umbau und entschuldigen sich, dass sie telefonisch nicht erreichbar wären.....
Interessant...

Naja, warte noch eine Frist ab, sollte meine Bestellung bis dahin nicht eingehen, freut sich mein Anwalt. Die Rechtschutzversicherung ist bereits informiert


----------



## Klingelmann (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

das mit dem Umbau hat man mir auch geschrieben. hatte klingel bestellt und erhalten, da aber eine leuchtdiode defekt war, habe ich sie nach absprache mit frau martin zurückgeschickt, nach mehreren kontaktierungen - unter anderem soll meine retour nicht aufgefunden worden sein - habe ich dann nichts mehr gehört. warte immer noch auf die reparierte klingel und ist schon einige wochen nun her...


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2012)

Und schon bist du einer, der mit der Angabe, Ware erhalten zu haben, anderen, die von Betrug phrasen, den Wind aus den Segeln nimmt. Dass die Ware dann bei der Rücksendung nicht auffindbar ist, zeugt allenfalls von einem Sauhaufen. Wenn du einen Sendungsnachweis hast, könntest du leise über Schadenersatz nachdenken.


----------



## Klingelmann (9 Februar 2012)

nun ja, man sollte es doch objektiv darstellen. es scheint, als ob die wirklich unstrukturiert sind und bei denen schon was faul ist. ich würd da jetzt auch nicht noch einmal bestellen. mehrere seiten zum gleichen thema zu betreiben zeugt auch nicht von seriösität, zumal ich glaube, dass ich meinen türdrücker nicht mehr wieder sehe. hätte ich wohl besser mal mit dem mangel gelebt oder mich hier vorher informiert...

ich schreibe aber dennoch eine gegendarstellung, wenn sich was ändern sollte... fair und objektiv sollte man dann doch schon sein.


----------



## Klingelmann (16 Februar 2012)

Hat schon mal einer bei Edelstahl-Deluxe24.de bestellt und weiß, ob die seriös sind? Diese 24 im Namen lässt mich schon wieder aufhorschen. Vorteil wäre zwar die Paypal Zahlung, mit der ich das Geld zurückholen könnte, aber es muss ja nicht erst soweit kommen. Eine Beziehung kann ich allerdings auch nicht zu Pxxx Dxxx sehen...

[Modedit by Hippo: Bitte keine Klarnamen nennen]


----------



## Klingelmann (26 Februar 2012)

sorry, danke für den hinweis. nun, nachdem ich nun hartnäckig im Kontakt mit denen stand und ernsthafte konsequenzen genannt hatte, wurde mir ein Ersatzdrücker ohne weiteres wenn und aber zugeschickt. 

Die sind also nicht korrupt, sondern nur übermäßig überfordert. Ich kann euch also nur empfehlen druck zu machen und geduldig zu sein. immer mails schicken. anrufen bringt nichts...

vielleicht kommt ihr dann auch an eure Bestellung.


----------



## sonja2907 (9 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wir haben doch tatsächlich unsere Klingel erhalten.

Bislang konnten wir diese aber noch nicht installieren, da unser Haus noch nicht fertig ist.

Sie schaut soweit ganz schön aus. Nur, eine weitere Bestellung werde ich dort mit Sicherheit nie wieder tätigen. Vertrieb ist Dienstleistung. Davon hat diese Firma leider keinen blassen Schimmer.
Erschreckend, dass man mit solch einem Geschäftsgebahren immer noch aktiv sein darf!


----------



## Dülke (13 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin jetzt auch betroffen, habe eine Klingelplatte bestellt und noch keine Lieferung, ist aktuell noch jemand betroffen?

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2012)

Dülke schrieb:


> ....ist aktuell noch jemand betroffen?


Spielt das eine Rolle?


----------



## Dülke (13 April 2012)

Vieleicht,

ich bräuchte eine Telefonnummer und eine Faxnummer, alle Nummern auf der Seite sind irgendwie Geister Nummern.


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2012)

Dülke schrieb:


> ich bräuchte eine Telefonnummer und eine Faxnummer, alle Nummern auf der Seite sind irgendwie Geister Nummern.


Von wem? Die Briefpost soll es angeblich auch noch geben und die Adresse des Händlers wird doch sicherlich bedient.


----------



## yuccafisch (16 April 2012)

Haben Anfang Februar bei denen bestellt. Klingel kam tatsächlich, aber die Gravur war einfach scheußlich. Haben dann reklamiert. Erst sollten wir Fotos schicken und dann die Klingel. Die Gravur sollte dann ausgebessert werden. Paket kam erst einmal zurück. Angeblich konnte die Zustellung wegen Umbauarbeiten nicht erfolgen. Frau M. bat mich dann, das Paket erneut zurück zu schicken. Die mir entstandenen Aufwendungen sollten umgehend erstattet werden. Weder die Klingel noch das Geld kam zurück. Habe dann einen bösen Brief geschrieben und Frist gesetzt, mir den Kaufpreis zurückzuerstatten. Einen Tag später kam die Klingel zurück. Allerdings sah die Gravur genauso schrecklich aus wie vorher. Einfach nur dreist. Mein Mann ist handwerklich sehr begabt und hat die Gravur so überarbeitet, dass die Klingel jetzt so aussieht, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Kann trotzdem nur jedem abraten, bei denen zu bestellen.


----------



## Hippo (16 April 2012)

Irgendwie scheint es sich rauszukristallisieren daß das eher ein fürchterlicher Chaotenhaufen ist in dem die Linke nicht weiß was die Rechte tut und jeder gegen jeden arbeitet ...


----------



## Appe (10 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hatte auch bei klingelplatte24.de eine hochwertige Klingel bestellt. Die Lieferzeit betrug bei uns ca. 5 Wochen. Das ist natürlich nicht akzeptabel wenn 7 Werktage versprochen wurden. Jedoch ist die Qualität der Hammer. Ich bin sehr anspruchsvoll wurde aber von der Qualität überzeugt. Wir werden die Hausnummer ebenfalls bestellen und wieder 5 Wochen warten. Egal. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen per Rechnung zu bestellen 1-2 Mails nach 4 Wochen zu schreiben eine konkrete Frist zu setzen und dann notgedrungen zu warten. Der Vorteil bei der Bezahlart Rechnung ist ja, dass man erst bei Erhalt der Ware den Rechnungsbetrag überweisen muss. Daher gibt es erst die Kohle wenn die Ware eingetroffen ist. Wer jedoch gleich überweist ist selber Schuld.
Da die Firma mit Abstand die schönsten Klingeln anbietet werden sich die Jungs vor Arbeit kaum retten können.
Also per Rechnung, warten, warten, Ware, Kohle.

Gruß
Appe


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2012)

Die Qualität scheint aber auch einer ziemlichen Streuung zu unterliegen wenn man die Postings so liest ...


----------



## BenTigger (11 Mai 2012)

Oder sein hoher Qualitätsanspruch liegt weit unter dem Qualitätsanspruch den wir und viele andere hier haben  SCNR


----------



## Berti (12 Mai 2012)

Ich habe auch bei Klingelplatten24 eine Luxus-Design Klingel bestellt. Die Lieferzeit von 7-9 Tagen konnten Sie leider nicht einhalten. Habe insgesamt 4x per Mail mit denen Kontakt aufgenommen, da die Ware schon bezahlt wurde (immerhin 130€). Die Mails wurde innerhalb von 24 Stunden beantwortet. Nun habe ich endlich die Luxus Klingel bekommen, nach 5 Wochen. Sieht Top aus. Sehr gut verarbeitet. Ich würde dort wieder bestellen, aber nur auf Rechnung oder Nachname.


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Und schon bist du einer, der mit der Angabe, Ware erhalten zu haben, anderen, die von Betrug phrasen, den Wind aus den Segeln nimmt.


Der nächste bitte! Wenn die Poster echte Kunden sind (was durchaus auch erst einmal bezweifelt werden kann), dann hätte jegliche Form der Strafverfolgung hier bereits bei der Anzeigenerstattung keinen Sinn.



Berti schrieb:


> Die Lieferzeit von 7-9 Tagen konnten Sie leider nicht einhalten. Habe insgesamt 4x per Mail mit denen Kontakt aufgenommen ... habe ich endlich die Luxus Klingel bekommen, nach 5 Wochen. Ich würde dort wieder bestellen....


_[ironie]_...ja klar doch! Das scheint ja der einzige Lieferant der Welt von solchen prima Artikeln zu sein! _[/ironie]_


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2012)

Reducal - denk an Deinen Blutdruck


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Reducal - denk an Deinen Blutdruck


Der ist im Keller, eiskalt!


----------



## Berti (13 Mai 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Der nächste bitte! Wenn die Poster echte Kunden sind (was durchaus auch erst einmal bezweifelt werden kann), dann hätte jegliche Form der Strafverfolgung hier bereits bei der Anzeigenerstattung keinen Sinn.
> 
> _[ironie]_...ja klar doch! Das scheint ja der einzige Lieferant der Welt von solchen prima Artikeln zu sein! _[/ironie]_


 

Das ich ein echter Kunde kannst du mir glauben. Ob es noch mehr Lieferanten solcher Klingeln gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen, wenn Du welche findest kannst ja gerne den Link posten. Wir können ja gerne Kontakt aufnehmen, damit ich dir dass beweisen darf..


----------



## wolfgang1234 (23 Mai 2012)

Leider kein Einzelfall. Auch ich habe eine Klingelplatte bestellt, das Geld überwiesen und bis heute (sechs Wochen nach Zahlung) weder eine Antwort auf meine EMAILs oder die Ware erhalten.
Leider sehe ich mch gezwungen nun Strafantrag gegen diese Firma zu stellen.


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2012)

...und was soll das bringen? Wie viel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## trester (13 August 2012)

Hallo,

das kommt davon wenn Mann erst in das Forum schauen, wenn das Kind schon im Brunnen (Vorauszahlung beim unseriösen oder überforderten Händler) ist. Das übliche hier beschriebene Procedere, keine Lieferung im zugesagten Zeitraum, keine telefonische Kontaktaufnahme möglich, keine oder hinhaltende Antwort auf Mails:
_"momentan kann ich ihnen leider keine Auskunft geben. Sobald ich eine Info seitens der Verpackungsabteilung bekomme, werden sie darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt. Wir bitten noch um etwas Geduld."_

Ich habe mit einem kompetenten und freundlichen Mitarbeiter des Landkreises Osnarbrück telefoniert. Eine Gewerbeuntersagung kann nur ausgesprochenwerden wenn die Allgemeinheit (dadurch) vor Schaden geschützt werden kann. Dafür werden Fakten, Fakten, Fakten gebraucht. Hatt schon jemand eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft gestellt, mit welchem Ergebnis? Über eine Nachricht würde ich mich freuen.

Werde noch eine Liefer- oder Rückerstattungsforderung mit Fristsetzung stellen, danach Anwalt und Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft.

Gruß Trester


----------



## gast0815 (23 August 2012)

Irgendetwas scheint hier komisch:
Klingelknopf-24.de, Klingelplatten24.de, Tuerklingel-24.de, va-klingeln.de, cyber-design-hausklingeln.de
überall ist Herr Pxxxx Dxxxx mit dabei.
Frage: Weshalb dieses Konstrukt von mehreren Firmen? Warum nicht EIN Portal das alle Produkte anbietet? Mal von Buchführung, Pflegeaufwand der Websites etc. für diese Portale/Firmen abgesehen? Und die Produkte scheinen doch vielversprechend - warum nicht proffesionell mit einer einzigen Firma aufgestellt? Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Uwe Bernhardt (23 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Auch ich habe 150€ überwiesen, am Anfang bis zur Überweisung wurde noch auf Mails reagiert, nun keine Reaktion mehr. Weder telefonisch, noch per Mail oder Fax. Werde nun Anzeige erstatten und einen Anwalt einschalten. Wenn Ihr noch einen tip habt, wie ich mein Geld wiederbekomme, immer her damit.


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2012)

Uwe Bernhardt schrieb:


> Werde nun Anzeige erstatten und einen Anwalt einschalten. Wenn Ihr noch einen tip habt....


Belass es einfach nur beim Anwalt, der macht das schon für dich! Anzeige hin oder her - der Geschäftsmann ist den Behörden schon hinlänglich bekannt. Und, hat bislang was genützt? Nein - da kann man sich getrost den Weg zur Schmiere ersparen. Die Händlerin in OS scheinen Chaoten zu sein aber anscheinend eben keine Betrüger!


----------



## sarojaro (27 August 2012)

Bloß die Finger von denen weg, hatte dort auch bestellt, per PayPal bezahlt, keine Klingel erhalten, Geld aber auch nicht zurückbekommen. Ich könnte zum Anwalt gehen, aber 150€ Selbstbeteiligung, und der Schaden beläuft sich auf 102,30€. Das rechnet sich leider nicht! Eine Sammelklage wäre interessant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich hatte zwar per PayPal bezahlt, aber da es hieß 7 Wochen Lieferzeit, war es zu spät um das Geld zurückzufordern, sowas passiert mir kein 2.tes Mal !


----------



## Hippo (27 August 2012)

1. Deine Tastatur prellt
2. *gebetsmühleanwerf*
*ES GIBT IN DEUTSCHLAND KEINE SAMMELKLAGE!*


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2012)

sarojaro schrieb:


> Eine Sammelklage wäre interessant


>http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage


> In Deutschland sind Sammelklagen in der Form der _class action_ nicht zulässig, da dem deutschen Recht eine Gruppenbetroffenheit fremd ist. Jeder Kläger muss seine individuelle Betroffenheit, seinen individuellen Schaden und die Kausalität zwischen beidem darlegen und nachweisen.


----------



## Bernhardt (27 August 2012)

trester schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das kommt davon wenn Mann erst in das Forum schauen, wenn das Kind schon im Brunnen (Vorauszahlung beim unseriösen oder überforderten Händler) ist. Das übliche hier beschriebene Procedere, keine Lieferung im zugesagten Zeitraum, keine telefonische Kontaktaufnahme möglich, keine oder hinhaltende Antwort auf Mails:
> _"momentan kann ich ihnen leider keine Auskunft geben. Sobald ich eine Info seitens der Verpackungsabteilung bekomme, werden sie darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt. Wir bitten noch um etwas Geduld."_
> ...


 
Hallo, gleiche Email habe ich auch bekommen. Anwalt habe ich nun heute eingeschaltet.
Bin gerne bereit gemeinsam gegen die Verbrecher vorzugehen.


----------



## Heiko (27 August 2012)

Mailadresse entfernt. Wir lassen keine Veröffentlichung von Mailadressen durch Gäste zu. Grund: Schutz vor SPAM.
Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen.


----------



## Bernhardt (30 August 2012)

Bernhardt schrieb:


> Hallo, gleiche Email habe ich auch bekommen. Anwalt habe ich nun heute eingeschaltet.
> Bin gerne bereit gemeinsam gegen die Verbrecher vorzugehen.



Siehe da, Anwalt schickt ein Schreiben und sofort wird reagiert. Nun bin ich gespannt, ob ich das Geld oder die Klingel bekomme. Schade das es nicht friedlich geht.


----------



## Hiob (13 September 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Belass es einfach nur beim Anwalt, der macht das schon für dich! Anzeige hin oder her - der Geschäftsmann ist den Behörden schon hinlänglich bekannt. Und, hat bislang was genützt? Nein - da kann man sich getrost den Weg zur Schmiere ersparen. Die Händlerin in OS scheinen Chaoten zu sein aber anscheinend eben keine Betrüger!


 
Wenn am Ende des Prozesses weder die funktionsfähige Ware geliefert wurde, noch das Geld zurückerstattet wird, ist das Betrug. Die zivilrechtliche Verfolgung ist zwar erforderlich, um sein Geld zurückzubekommen, lohnt sich aber nur mit Rechtschutzversicherung, was dem Betreiber sicherlich bewusst ist. Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, Anzeige zu erstatten. Ich bin sicher, dass dies den lieben Herrn D. stressen wird. Wenn sich noch mehr Geschädigte dazu entschließen, wird das irgendwann merkliche Konsequenzen haben.

[Modedit by Hippo: Quote repariert]


----------



## trester (23 September 2012)

Hallo Miteinend,

nur zur Kenntniss, den vorläufigen Schluß der Geschichte:

Kaufvertrag wegen Nichterfüllung widerufen/gekündigt (per Fax und EMail) und zur Rück-Überweisung des geleisteten Betrages aufgefordert, am nächsten Tag Anruf, Ware ist schon unterwegs. Ich : OK wenn Ware in den nächsten drei Tagen eintrifft nehme ich diese an. Ware trifft tatsächlich ein, ist aber beschädigt. Hinweis auf beschädigte Ware und das Schaden (Kratzer  und Grad am Rand) selbst beseitigt wird, da kein Vertrauen in die Zuverlässigleit einer Ersatzlieferung. Drei Tage später kommt eine weitere Hausnummer (auch beschädigt und zwar stärker als die 1.). Kein Rücksendeschein, kein Hinweis auf Ersatzlieferung. Ich vermute, der Chaosladen hat, nachdem ich Druck gemacht habe, die Bestellung 2 mal ausgeführt. Mail und Fax mit der Bitte um Rücksendeschein ist seit 2 Wochen ohne Antwort.

Ohne Rücksendeschein bleibt die Hausnummer bei mir liegen, bis sie schwarz wird. Bei einer Verjährungsfrist von 3 Jahren sollte das allerdings bei Edelstahl nicht passieren.

Abschließende Einschätzung zu Klingelknopf-24.de, Klingelplatten24.de, Tuerklingel-24.de, va-klingeln.de, cyber-design-hausklingeln.de
Die Firma hat ihre Prozesse nicht im Griff, ein nicht funktionierendes (oder falsch bedientes) Warenwirtschaftsystem, mangelde Erreichbarkeit für Kunden und dadurch wahrscheinlich ständige Hau-Ruck Aktionen um Fehler auszubügeln. Meine Großmutter würde sagen die reißen mit dem Hintern ein, was die mit den Händen aufgebaut haben.

Wer auf zuverlässige Lieferung wert legt, sollte nach meiner Erfahrung, lieber die Finger von diesen Firmen lassen.


----------



## heimatschuss (16 November 2012)

Hallo, ich habe leider auch eine Klingel bei dieser Firma gekauft. War leider etwas teurer.
Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich an Geld/Ware komme? Habe leider keine Rechtsschutzversicherung.

Grüße


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2012)

heimatschuss schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich an Geld/Ware komme?


Rechtschutzversicherung ist nicht immer nötig. Die Anwaltskosten richten sich nach dem Streitwert und sind für ein erstes Schreiben sicher noch unter der üblichen 100-€-Selbstbeteiligung im Versicherungsfall.

Lies mal von Seite 1 an, was die anderen Geschädigten so veranstaltet haben.


----------



## heimatschuss (16 November 2012)

Gezahlt habe ich über Lastschrift.
Ich könnte mein Geld über die Bank zurückholen. Habe ich schon abgeklärt.
Hier scheint die Firma ja schon mal auf Fax/Email reagiert zu haben. Telefonisch ist auf jeden Fall niemand erreichbar.
Werde erst mal eine Frist von 3 Werktagen setzen, dann Wiederrufe ich und hole mein Geld wieder zurück.


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2012)

Na prima, wieso warten?


----------



## heimatschuss (16 November 2012)

Also: Ich habe gerade mit dem Gewerbeamt der Stadt Osnabrück telefoniert.
Es gibt unter der Adresse Mellerstr. 50a Osnabrück KEINE Firma die Klingeln oder derartiges vertreibt. Der Sachbearbeiter kannte im gesamten Raum Osnabrück keine Firme mit diesem Namen !!!

Wenn ich nun mein Geld über meine Hausbank zurückbuchen lasse, bekomme ich dann Probleme mit Moneybooker? Habe 370€ per Lastschrift abgezogen bekommen.
(Antworten wie "Selbst schuld" tragen hier jetzt nicht zu einer Lösung bei)
Kennt sich jemand mit deren AGB´s ein wenig aus? Oder hat sein Geld auch schon zurückgebucht?

Grüße


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2012)

heimatschuss schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun mein Geld über meine Hausbank zurückbuchen lasse, bekomme ich dann Probleme mit Moneybooker? Habe 370€ per Lastschrift abgezogen bekommen.


 
Hallo? Du hast nicht im Lastschriftverfahren bezahlt, sondern über Moneybookers. Natürlich bekommst du mit denen dann Probleme bzw. mit einem Inkassounternehmen. Frage mal zuerst bei Moneybookers an, wie sie´s gern hätten. natürlich kannst du deren Buchung einfach zurück holen. Dann muss aber der Grund treffend sein:


> Der Einziehende (Moneybookers) kann Entgelte aus der Rückgabe einer Lastschrift natürlich gegenüber dem Zahlungspflichtigen geltend machen, wenn dieser für die Rückgabe verantwortlich war.


...außerdem solltest du Moneybookers über deine Schritte und den grund der Rückbuchung informieren.



> ungerechtfertigten Abbuchungen


Ein immer wieder gern übersehenes Problem - der Kontoinhaber hat die Genehmigung zur Lastschrift erteilt und damit seinen Teil des Vertrages erfüllt. Nur, der Händler hat nicht geliefert.


----------



## StDirem feed (24 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schmunzle über die ganzen Einträge, was für ein Vertrieb!!!!!!

Auch wir warten heute nach vielen Monaten immer noch auf unsere Bestellung, Gott sei Dank gaben wir NACHNAHME an.........!

Unser Tipp:
Druckt Euch Euer Favorit aus und lasst es in einer Metallverarbeitungsfirma lt. Skizze erstellen, ist zwar ein paar Euro teurer dafür rasche Lieferung, einwandfreie Qualität und Ansprechpartner vor Ort.

All denen die auf Ihr Geld warten wünsche ich TOI TOI TOI auf Rückerstattung.

Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## Gast73 (11 Februar 2013)

eine Ergänzung:
Falls man dann doch eine Klingel bekommt ist die von schlechter Qualität - ich kann insbesondere vor den Glasplattenklingeln warnen: LED fällt aus, Feuchtigkeit/Nässe hinter Glasscheibe > schrecklich > auch hier kein Entgegenkommen trotz Gewährleistungspflicht!


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2013)

Dann stell mal Bilder ein um Deine Behauptung zu untermauern


----------



## Ernie1230 (20 Februar 2013)

Hallo, nachdem ich am 2.2.13 bei Klingelknopf24 bestellt hatte und ein paar Tage später noch nichts gehört hatte wurde ich stutzig. Dann las ich hier im Forum und hatte natürlich ein schlechtes Gefühl. Als ca. Anderthalb Wochen rum waren und immer noch nichts angekommen war schaltete ich Paypal ein. lch stellte dann einen Antrag auf Käuferschutz. Siehe da, am 18.2 bekam ich die Verandbestätigung und einen Tag später war die Klingelplatte da.
Ich habe eine Platte mit Glas und LED Taster. Die Verarbeitung finde ich sehr gut und sieht gut aus.
Bis auf das die Platte nur eine einfache Befestigung hat und nicht wie angegeben einen Aufsatzkasten und die Länge des Schalters etwas arg lang ist (fast 4cm).

Ich hoffe ich konnte jemanden mit meinem Beitrag helfen.

Gruß

Ernst


----------



## heimatschuss (11 März 2013)

Hallo Klingelbesteller,
ich habe ca. 6 Wochen auf die Klingel gewartet (Vorkasse gezahlt). Habe auch zig mal angerufen und nie jemand erreicht. Per Email dann aber Kontakt herstellen können. Zu erst kam eine Versandbestätigung über ein Päckchen das noch nicht versendet wurde und 2 Wochen später war sie dann da.
Da unser Haus sich noch im Bau befindet kann ich zur Funktion der Videotürklingel noch nichts sagen. Aber Verarbeitung und Optik sind auf jeden Fall ok.
Wenn sie nun noch tadellos funktioniert bin ich zufrieden.

Grüße Mario


----------



## Gast100 (5 April 2013)

Hallo,

versuche auch seit Wochen etwas zu bestellen, weil mir die Klingeln so gefallen .... natürlich nicht über Vorausszahlung    Das Kommunikationsverhalten kann ich bestätigen - zielmich dumm mit solchen (optisch) guten Produkten in der Preisklasse so ein business zu versemmeln.....

Ich würde gerne wissen wer der Hersteller ist und den kontaktieren. Hat da jemand schon recherchiert? Ich finde irgendwie nichts.

Beste Grüße
JS


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 April 2013)

Bist du einer asiatischen Sprache mächtig?


----------



## OHJE (5 April 2013)

Die Kommunikation ist eine Katastrophe. Wie kann man nur so gute Klingeln anbieten und sich so anstellen.

Hat jemand eine Klingel schon längere Zeit benutzt und sagen wie lange die LEDS halten bzw die Glasplatte , entstehen Risse ?


----------



## Aus Bayern (17 April 2013)

Hallo, wir sind bereits mit dem Anwalt mit dem Nano Design aus Osnanbrück beim Gerichtvollzieher. Also BITTE AUFPASSEN und nichts bestellen (nur per Nachname wenn überhaupt).


----------



## tbuchta (17 Mai 2013)

Es ist ja nicht zu fassen, was ich hier alles lese und das geht schon über Jahre so.
Hatte volles Vertrauen, da ich vor dem Kauf sogar einen Mailaustausch mit der Betrügerfirma hatte
zu einer speziellen Schriftgestaltung auf einer reichlich teuren aber eben sehr schönen (auf den Bildern) Klingelplatte.
Jetzt, da nun schon über 4 Wochen nichts passiert, ausser die schon oben erwähnten Alibi-Emails,
kann ich nur warnen vor dieser Firma, mein Geld werde ich wohl abschreiben können,
na ja, bin selber Schuld...


----------



## tbuchta (23 Mai 2013)

Also Leute, ich muss meine Schelte zu Klingelplatten24 zurücknehmen, habe heute die bestellte und bezahlte Ware erhalten.
Wenn auch eine unmögliche Kommunikation vom Shopbetreiber an den Tag gelegt wird und statt 9 Tagen 4 Wochen Lieferzeit
Praxis sind, so ist die Ware, die ich erhalten habe, völlig okay und ich bin jetzt zufrieden.


----------



## Hippo (23 Mai 2013)

Die haben wie schon öfter vermutet vermutlich eine höchst professionelle Variante erfunden ihren Laden gegen die Wand zu fahren...


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2013)

tbuchta schrieb:


> ...statt 9 Tagen 4 Wochen Lieferzeit ... so ist die Ware, die ich erhalten habe, völlig okay und ich bin jetzt zufrieden.
> 
> 
> Hippo schrieb:
> ...


Das erinnert mich an einen sehr innovativen Zahnklempner, dem ich mich aus der Not heraus vor 20 Jahren mal unterwerfen musste. Der war preislich bei einer Krone voll unter der Norm und weil ich damals noch Kassenpatient war, konnte ich viel sparen. Das Teil wurde in Tschechien angefertigt und wegen dem hin und her Transfer brauchte das natürlich seine Zeit, mehr als vermutet.

Mich würde es schon sehr interessieren, wo die Osnabrücker ihre Artikel bestellen oder in Auftrag geben.


----------



## M.Eberhard (25 Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe letzte Woche eine Klingel bei klingelknopf24.de bestellt.
diese wurde innerhalb 8 Tagen geliefert und sieht absolut top aus .
der Kontakt war auch löblich jederzeit wieder danke !
M.Eberhard


----------



## Hippo (25 Mai 2013)

Klingt sehr nach *gutwettermachposting*


----------



## M.Eberhard (26 Mai 2013)

Das was Sie machen hört sich an wie alles schlechtmachposting


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

Lies den Thread und googel nach dem Laden dann wirst Du meine Skepsis verstehen


----------



## M.Eberhard (26 Mai 2013)

Ich habe es gelesen.
Ich gehe davon aus das es bei jedem Dienstleister zufriedene und auch unzufriedene Kunden gibt!
Ich kann hier nur meine Erfahrungen wieder geben und die sind durchweg gut. 
M.Eberhard


----------



## jupp11 (26 Mai 2013)

M.Eberhard schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nur meine *Erfahrungen* wieder geben


Wie oft bestellst du denn im Durchschnitt pro Monat?


----------



## Gast120 (9 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe vor drei Wochen - nach endlosen Nachfragen, welche Kombination aus Klingelplatte und Taster denn letztlich lieferbar ist - eine Klingel bestellt. Eine Lieferung wurde bestätigt für die nachfolgende Woche. Seitdem keinerlei Reaktion mehr auf Nachfragen, wo die Lieferung denn bleibt. Übrigens kamen Antworten per Mail immer erst am Abend. Da scheint wohl jemand etwas nebenher zu machen.
Bezahlt habe ich bisher nichts. Dazu hat mich die ganze Art und Weise im Vorfeld nicht animiert. Für die Skeptiker: Ich bestelle sehr viel online und habe derartiges Verhalten noch nicht erlebt.

Erkenntnis: Nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2013)

Also Gast 120, du bist ja wohl nur die totale Ausnahme.
Laut M.Eberhard sind die Erfahrungen durchweg gut.
Kann es sein, das du zu pingelig bist und nach 3 Wochen nichtreagierens des Ladens schon zu ungeduldig bist?

[ironie off]

Und dann versteht der Eberhard nicht, wenn sein Posting (und das einzige zum Thema überhaupt) vom Wortlaut wie in den Hotel und Ferienbewertungen klingt,
wo der letzte Schweinestall von bezahlten Agenten als 5 Sterne Luxusherberge beworben wird, als gut Wetter mach Posting gewertet wird.


----------



## Gast120 (9 Juni 2013)

In welcher Zeit lebst du denn? Wenn ein Laden einen Online-Shop betreibt, dann will er damit kundtun, dass er am Puls der Zeit arbeitet. Bestelle ich bei Amazon oder ähnlich orientierten Versendern, dann bestelle ich heute und habe spätestens übermorgen den Artikel im Haus. Das ist heute Standard, alles andere ist Murks.
Abgesehen vom Ablauf über die Zeitschiene zeigt eine Nichtreaktion auf (Rück-)Fragen eines potentiellen Kunden, dass keine professionelle Arbeit geleistet wird.
Du kannst das gerne anders sehen, aber negative Bewertung eines Versenders ist um ein Vielfaches "wirksamer" als positive. Darüber muss man sich als Shop-Betreiber im Klaren sein und diese Erkenntnis ist nicht neu.
In meinen Augen ist jemand pingelig, wen er ständig und an jeder Stelle von seinen Mitmenschen überdurchschnittliche Leistungen erwartet.Davon kann hier nicht ansatzweise die Rede sein.


----------



## Gast120 (9 Juni 2013)

Anmerkung
Leider kann man eigene Forumseinträge nicht editieren. Tippfehler sind schnell passiert.


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Juni 2013)

@Gast 120
Ironie Tag nicht gesehen? 



Gast120 schrieb:


> Anmerkung
> Leider kann man eigene Forumseinträge nicht editieren. Tippfehler sind schnell passiert.


 
Kann man, wenn man angemeldet ist.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Juni 2013)

Hallo Gast 120,

wenn du die 5 Seiten gelesen hast, sollte dir das [ironie off] eigendlich sagen, das mein Beitrag dich betreffend total nicht ernst gemeint war, sondern eine Klatsche in Richtung Eberhard sein sollte.
Sorry, das du meinen hintersinnigen Humor nicht erkannt hast. 
Ich stimme deiner Aussage voll zu und habe das nur zum Anlaß genommen, dem Eberhard verständlich zu machen, warum wir sein Post als bezahlte Gutmeldung und nicht als glaubhaftes Posting ansehen.


----------



## Gast120 (10 Juni 2013)

Sorry, da war ich wohl sehr fokussiert unterwegs. Was sagt mir das? Aufmerksamer lesen was andere schreiben.
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## vani (10 Juni 2013)

ich habe 2 LED Hausnummern bestellt, auf Rechnung,
sie kamen defekt bei mir an, bei einer Ziffer war der Stift ausgebrochen, bei der anderen das Edelstahlblech vom Unterteil getrennt, die Materialstärke einer Ziffern war ca. doppelt so stark wie die der anderen...
verpackt in Klarsichttütchen in einem Karton, ohne zusätzliches Füllmaterial
hab sofort Bilder gemacht und den Verkäufer per Mail informiert, nachdem er sich Tage nicht gemeldet hat, habe ich die Ware zurück gesandt.

heute kam eine Mail :


> die Led-Hausnummern wurden uns heute übergeben, leider wurden Sie benutzt weil wir
> Reste vom Putz an dem Bolzen zu sehen ist, hierbei wurde der Bolzen aus dem Gewinde
> abgebrochen.
> Ich haben nichts dagegen wenn Sie uns die Ware in einem guten Zustand zusenden, aber
> ...




Gruss aus Osnabrück

Pxxx Dxxx

*piep*

meint er im Ernst, dass er damit durchkommt, welche Unverschämtheit besitzt dieser Typ?

[Modedit by Hippo: Formatierung gefixed, Klarnamen gekürzt und latenten Gewaltaufruf gelöscht]


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2013)

Das würde ich gelassen abwarten ...


----------



## BuLü (19 Juni 2013)

ich bin wohl auch ein betroffenes Opfer dier ach so seriös erscheinenden Firma.
Meine Klingelplatte ist nach 2 Wochen immer noch nicht eingetroffen. Felefonate auf allen angegebenen Hotline- oder Hanynummern laufen ins Leere. E Mail mit Herrn Dahmke wird sehr kurz von ihm beantwortet. Herr Dahmke bwehauptet, dass meine Bestellung bereits vor einer Woche dem DHL aufgegeben wurde. Meine Recherche ergab, es gibt kein Paket das dem DHL übergeben wurde.
Da PayPal leider auf der Internetseite nicht funktionert hat, hat mir Herr Dahmke Lastschrift empfohlen. Die Zahlung ging auf ein Konto in England. Die Rechnung per EMail sieht auch der dubios aus. Ohne Firmenanschrift, ohne Kontoangaben...alles merkwürdig.
Ich hoffe nur, dass sich alles als mein Irrtum erweist und die Ware doch noch ankommt.
Seine Firmenadresse ist mit Meller Straße 50a, 49074 Osnabrück angegeben.
sind 152,-€ abzuschreiben???


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juni 2013)

Lastschrift oder aktive Überweisung?
Sprich, hast du das Geld selbst überwiesen oder wurde es von deinem Konto abgezogen?
Wenn du nicht selbst überwiesen hast, kannst du das Geld bei deiner Bank zurückbuchen lassen.
Hast du es selbst überwiesen, ist es weg.


----------



## BuLü (19 Juni 2013)

ja genau, der Betrag wurde im Lastschriftverfahren eingezogen.
Kennst du das Unternehmen genauer?
hier liest es sich ja nicht als sehr seriöses Unternehmen.


----------



## BuLü (19 Juni 2013)

na prima

da kommts noch besser. Gerade hat DHL mir geschrieben:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Wir bedauern, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass Ihr DHL Paket mit der Sendungsnummer 003404XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX seit dem 07.06.2013 nicht mehr in unserem System nachweisbar ist.

Um zu klären, wo sich Ihre Sendung befindet, kann der Absender eine Nachforschung einleiten. Bitte nehmen Sie deshalb Kontakt zu diesem auf.

Sollten Sie noch Fragen haben, senden Sie uns einfach eine E-Mail. Bitte belassen Sie zur besseren Zuordnung Ihrer Anfrage den bisherigen Schriftverkehr in der Mail. Herzlichen Dank!

Unsere Kundenberater stehen Ihnen aber auch unter der unten aufgeführten Serviceline gern zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Kundenservice
DHL Vertriebs GmbH


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juni 2013)

Nein, ich kenne das Unternehmen nicht näher. Aber angesichts der Erfahrungen anderer, würde ich das Geld von meiner Bank zurückbuchen lassen und die Info von DHL an die Firma weiterleiten, mit dem Hinweis, wenn die Ware bei mir angekommen ist, bezahle ich die sofort.
Denn nach 6 Wochen ist eine genehmigte Lastschrift nicht mehr rückrufbar.


----------



## Booki (6 Juli 2013)

Vorsicht bei dieser Seite "tuerklingel 24" die versprochenen Lieferzeiten werden nicht eingehalten - Mails werden nicht beantwortet! Werde jetzt diesen Shop Betreiber abmahnen und damit dann ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten.


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2013)

Was ist das für ein Laden?
Nicht der von diesem Thread!


----------



## jupp11 (7 Juli 2013)

Beide Läden stammen von nano-tec-design


			
				http://klingelplatten24.de/impressum.html schrieb:
			
		

> Nano-Tec-Design
> Mellerstr.50a
> 49082 Osnabrück
> Tel: 0541-20079865





			
				Impressum tuerklingel-24.de schrieb:
			
		

> Nano-Tec-Design Service-Hotline:
> 0541-20079865


----------



## Booki (15 Juli 2013)

Update!

Mittlerweile habe ich eine Sendungnummer erhalten! Das Paket wurde aber 9 Tage lang nicht bei DHL aufgegeben. Ausschließlich die Sendungsdaten wurden übermittelt. Eine "Hinhalte-Taktik" die kurzfristig aufging. Werde am Freitag ein Mahnschreiben aufsetzen mit der Androhung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens.

Ich fände es nicht schlimm wenn von Anfang an mit offenen Karten gespielt würde - "Die Lieferung dauert 4 bis 6 Wochen" usw.. Aber diese Salamitaktik nächste Woche, nächste Woche - viele Aufträge usw. regt mich auf.


----------



## booki (22 Juli 2013)

UPDATE

Es scheint sich etwas getan zu haben.... . Laut DHL wird das Paket zum Ziel-Paketzentrum geliefert.
*- 4 WOCHEN -* .


----------



## Hippo (22 Juli 2013)

Schick uns Pix - sonst glauben wir nix ...


----------



## booki (26 Juli 2013)

Wiedereinmal ein Update!!! *DAS FINALE*

Die Klingel wurde tatsächlich geliefert. Die Verarbeitung ist O.K - jedoch ist die Ausleuchtung der Gravur nicht perfekt. Das obere Wort leuchtet etwas heller als das untere. Insgesamt bin ich aber mit der Klingel zufrieden.

Was mir ein bißchen Bauchschmerzen bereitet ist, dass ich den Shop-Betreiber erstmal per Einschreiben abmahnen musste und weitere zivilrechtliche und strafrechtliche Schritte androhte; siehe da die Klingel wird geliefert! Zufall? - mag sein.

Kundenorientierung ist für den Shop-Betreiber ein Fremdword. Die Kommunikation war in meinen Fall sub-adäquat, die Lieferzeit wurde um 4 Wochen überzogen, immer die gleichen Floskeln (keine Mitarbeiter; hohe Auftragslage)... . Insgesamt stimmt das Bild der Chaotentruppe, die einfach überfordert erscheint.

Ob ich diesen Anbieter weiter empfehlen kann? - Jein

Wer es nicht eilig hat kann ruhig per Bankeinzug oder Rechnung einkaufen! Betrügerische Absichten sehe ich nicht. Nach spästesten 6 Wochen holt man sich sein Geld einfach zurück (vorher aber bitte schriftlich vom Kauf unter Einhaltung einer Frist zurücktreten)

Zuguterletzt:
Als ich meine Kritikpunkte Hr. Da..... schriftlich mitteilte bekam ich als Antwort:"Ich wünsche Ihnen alles gute und das Sie niemals ein Fehler machen werden." (Zitat Ende) - Nette Antwort 

LG


----------



## booki (26 Juli 2013)

PIX leider nicht, sonst habt ihr meinem Namen


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juli 2013)

booki schrieb:


> PIX leider nicht, sonst habt ihr meinem Namen


Sowas läßt sich unkenntlich machen/abdecken.....


----------



## booki (29 Juli 2013)

Aber nicht notwendig!!!

Ihr müsst schon mein Feedback glauben


----------



## BenTigger (29 Juli 2013)

Aber doch notwendig, weil sich so besser beurteilen lässt, ob sich der Aufwand und die Wartezeit wenigstens lohnt, oder ob du nur ein "bezahlter Schönfärber" bist...


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juli 2013)

booki schrieb:


> Ihr müsst schon mein Feedback glauben


Ich glaube  nur das, was sich nachvollziehen läßt.


----------



## bobby#4 (19 August 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte vor zwei Wochen auch bei diesem Onlinegeschäft bestellt und war, ob der hier gelesenen Kommentare, dann recht verunsichert.

Im Nachhinein vollkommen zu unrecht, die Ware traf nach 2 Wochen ein, ist mittlerweile montiert, funktioniert einwandfrei uns sieht super aus.

Ich kann die hier oft negativ geschilderten Erfahrungen demnach überhaupt nicht bestätigen.

Grüße


----------



## BenTigger (19 August 2013)

Dann mach doch mal ein Foto von dem Teil und lass es uns begutachten....


----------



## dvill (20 August 2013)

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/17205/0/Firmen-lassen-Internetforen-manipulieren


> Viele Unternehmen missbrauchen Diskussionsforen im Internet für Schleichwerbung und Stimmungsmache, berichet die Zeitschrift ComputerBild."


----------



## BenTigger (20 August 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Aber doch notwendig, weil sich so besser beurteilen lässt, ob sich der Aufwand und die Wartezeit wenigstens lohnt, oder ob du nur ein "bezahlter Schönfärber" bist...



Danke für den Link dvill,  aber wie schrieb ich ja schon vorher: 
"bezahlter Schönfärber" und fragte deswegen nach einem Foto.
Aber wenn man kein Foto liefert, (weil eben keine Klingelplatte vorhanden ist), dann ist man ein bezahlter Schönfärber 

Entsprechend kommentiert, kann sich dann jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## Hippo (20 August 2013)

Wieviele von der Sorte hatten wir die letzten 4 Wochen in den verschiedensten Bereichen? 
5 oder 6?
Eines ist doch bei allen gleich - spätestens bei der zweiten Rückfrage tun sich immer Löcher auf in denen diese Poster auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwinden (oder zumindest dieser Name)
Ach ja, meistens sinds ja auch nur Gäste und keine registrierten User ...


----------



## JorKaa (20 August 2013)

Shop absolut nicht zu empfehlen:
- Sehr lange Lieferzeiten (insg. 2 Monate), auch - und das ist besonders ärgerlich - nach Reklamation
- Fristsetzung durch Einschreiben notwendig!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 August 2013)

Ihr mißversteht einfach den Sinn des Angebots! Ohne Klingel habt Ihr himmlische Ruhe, keine GEZ, keine Vertreter, keine Gerichtsvollzieher, keine Zeugen Jehovas, keine Paketboten, das sollte es Euch einfach wert sein.

Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand die Mühe gemacht und die Mellerstr. 50a bei Google Maps eingegeben?
https://maps.google.de/maps?safe=of...058997&spn=0.001394,0.003278&t=h&z=19&vpsrc=6
Wir sehen ein Wohngebiet mit Mehrfamilienhäusern, die alle rote, spitze Ziegeldächer haben. Das auf Klingelplatten24.de abgebildete Gebäude besteht aus Halle und Bürotrakt mit Flachdächern und liegt in einem Industriegebiet. Es handelt sich also offensichtlich nicht um den Firmensitz von Klingelplatten24.de, sondern den kläglichen Versuch eines Wohnzimmerversenders eine große Firma vorzutäuschen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## bobby#4 (20 August 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

anbei ein Foto!







Ich werde im Anschluss an diesen Post im Übrigen nicht mehr in diesem Forum weiterlesen und entsprechend auch nicht reagieren (nur zur Info für die den Sachverhalt neutral beurteilenden)!

Allein die Tatsache, dass nicht mal ein Tag verstreicht, bevor hier die ersten Rückschlüsse hinsichtlich „bezahlter Schönfärberei“ etc. kursieren, lässt einen ja fast an „bezahlte Diffamierung“ glauben.

Verfolgt man die Diskussion sämtlicher Betroffenen, meine Erfahrung ist ja ebenso wenig repräsentativ für das Unternehmen wie die geschilderten, und bedenkt darüber hinaus, dass sich wohl nur wenige positiv „betroffene“ zu Wort melden (die werden ja dann auch ruck zuck der bezahlten Schönfärberei bezichtigt), liegt die abschließende Beurteilung des Onlineshops doch bereits auf der Hand:

Nicht das Gelbe vom Ei hinsichtlich der Abwicklung aber mit Sicherheit kein Betrug!


Wie man vorgeht wenn man sich betrogen fühlt / betrogen wurde, geht ja bereits prima aus der Diskussion hervor.

Bei mir war alles in bester Ordnung, selbst die Lieferzeit war im Rahmen dessen was angegeben war (7-9 Tage).

Die Team-Mitglieder hier sollten bei all dem Kampf gegen das Böse auch mal locker durch die Butze atmen. 
Alles wird gut.


----------



## Hippo (20 August 2013)

Warum nicht gleich so?
Solltest Du mal soviel Erfahrung mit Internetgaunern haben wie wir könntest Du das verstehen


----------



## BenTigger (21 August 2013)

bobby#4 schrieb:


> Allein die Tatsache, dass nicht mal ein Tag verstreicht, bevor hier die ersten Rückschlüsse hinsichtlich „bezahlter Schönfärberei“ etc. kursieren, lässt einen ja fast an „bezahlte Diffamierung“ glauben.



Hi bobby#4,
Wieso ein Tag? es sind bei meinem zitierten Link immerhin mehr als 3 Tage vergangen, nach der Anfrage nach einem Bild, welches dann mehrfach lapidar abgelehnt wurde, mit der Begründung, ihr müsst mir schon so glauben. 
Aber dann glaube ich gar nix und der Verdacht der bezahlten Schönfärberei kommt auf. 
Denn wenn ich was bestelle und es gefällt mir, dann zeige ich es auch gerne anderen interessierten auf Nachfrage.

Falls aber DU dich angesprochen fühltest... Wieso? 
Auf deiner Nachricht habe ich nur mit der "Bitte um ein Bild" reagiert. 
Dann warst du nicht weiter im Gespräch. 
Ich reagierte nur auf einen Artikel eines anderen Users zu dem davor abgelehnten Bilderwunsch.
Niemand schrieb, das du ein bezahlter Schönfärber bist. 
Denn wir geben dir natürlich auch Zeit zu reagieren, weil kaum einer 24h am Tag hier mitliest 

Du hast reagiert und uns sogar freundlicherweise ein Bild zugesendet. 
Danke dafür und ich freue mich für dich, das du zu denen gehörtest, bei denen es ohne Probleme klappte.

Viel Spaß mit deiner Klingel und wenn die so gutes Zeug auf Lager haben, warum verärgern die sich dann so viele Kunden durch mangelhaften Kundenservice?

Mein Job ist auch ein Kundenservice und mein Chef sagt immer: 
Nicht ich bezahle dich, sondern der Kunde. 
Wenn du also alles tust, dass der Kunde glücklich und zufrieden mit seiner Ware ist, dann bezahlt er sie und erzählt es anderen. 
Die kaufen dann auch und ich kann dich dann gut entlohnen.


----------



## booki (21 August 2013)

Ich bin selber Gutachter im Bereich der Qualitätsprüfung beim MDK! Ich fordere selbst ständig Nachweise ein. Allerdings ist das hier ein Forum. Nachweisbarkeit fällt doch hier gänzlich weg und man muss den Aussagen vertrauen oder es bleiben lassen - Stichwort: Medienkompetenz.

Nachvollziehen lässt sich doch ausschließlich durch ein Foto rein gar nichts. Da es ja ebenfalls digital manipuliert werden kann. Ist schon erstaunlich welche Energie dort am Tag legt.

Warum wird eine Rückmeldung mit einen relativ positiven Ende direkt mit "bezahlten Schönfärber" gleichgestellt? 

Hört sich für mich Paranoid und leicht misanthropisch an!!!!! Ich wünsche euch weiter viel Spaß mit der Phantomjagd - Verschwörungen gibt es ja überall


----------



## Heiko (22 August 2013)

Schau, das liegt vielleicht daran, welche Erfahrungen wir hier schon alles gemacht haben.
Wir haben regelmäßig mit Versuchen zu tun, Firmen in zu schlechtem wie zu gutem Licht darzustellen - je nachdem, wo es herkommt. Mit der Zeit entwickelt man ein gewisses Misstrauen und bestimmten Umständen. Wenn dann noch einiges darauf hindeutet, dass alle positiven Postings aus einem räumlich sehr eng begrenzten Bereich kommen, dann macht man sich halt so seine Gedanken...

Jeder Nutzer hier muss sich seine Meinung selbst bilden, da hast Du Recht. Wir sehen es aber als unsere Aufgabe an, die Postings - so weit erforderlich etwas in das richtige Licht zu rücken, um dem Leser seine Aufgabe leichter zu machen, sich seine Meinung zu bilden.

Man mag das gerne "paranoid" nennen, es hat sich in der Praxis allerdings sehr bewährt.


----------



## EPO (28 August 2013)

Achtung / Vorsicht vor diesen Online-Shops:

http://www.klingelknopf24.de/
http://www.tuerklingel-24.de
http://www.klingelplatten24.de/

*** Extrem lange Lieferzeiten (insg. > 2 Monate): Ware immer noch nicht eingetroffen ***


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

tuerklingel-24.de gibt einen interessanten Hinweis, in der Grafik auf der Startseite finden wir die den Schriftzug va-klingel.de. Der Anbieter benutzt bei Trusted Shops (nicht aussagekräftig, der Anbieter manipuliert negative Bewertungen) eine eMailadresse @isocut.de. Die Domains va-klingel.de und isocut.de sind auf einen Herrn B. registriert. Isocut.de hat eine schlechte WoT-Bewertung, aber leider keinen Kommentar, der die Gründe erläutert. Die Domain isocut.de verlinkt auf witec-int.de, die Witec GmbH hat den schon erwähnten Herrn B. als Geschäftsführer, fräst und verarbeitet Metall. Diese Firma ist vermutlich der Hersteller oder graviert die Klingelplatten.

Klingelknopf-Peter betreibt auch englischsprachige und spanische Seiten: doorbell24.co.uk, doorbell24.net und timbre-puerta.es. Ich zitiere mal aus der brilliant übersetzten Seite: "Our AGB's".

Bei eBay ist Klingelknopf-Peter unter dem Nick lampenwelt24de (Verwechslungsgefahr - die ähnlich klingende Domain gehört einer ganz anderen Firma) aktiv - und natürlich häufen sich auch da die Beschwerden über ausbleibende Lieferungen und mangelnde Qualität.

In den "Our AGB's" findet sich eine Rücksendeadresse:
Martin [...], Irmgard-Kestner Str 8, 49080 Osnabrück
Dazu paßt die Firma zenit-design.de, die stilsicher mit einer ungültigen USt.-Id. unterwegs ist:


> Infos zur angefragten USt-IdNr DE6612808024:
> Formaler Aufbau: entspricht NICHT den uns bekannten Landesvorgaben
> Prüfziffernberechnung: ist fehlerhaft - Prüfsumme stimmt nicht
> 
> ...



... und das Handelsregister kennt die Firma auch nicht:


			
				zenit-design.de/impressum.html schrieb:
			
		

> Registereintrag:
> Eintragung im Handelsregister.
> Registergericht:Stadt Osnabrück
> Registernummer: 2009 1618



Die Denic benennt die KIWI Werbeagentur GmbH als Inhaberin der Domain zenit-design.de.

Nebelwolf


----------



## gecko1302 (3 September 2013)

Hy Leute,


ich könnt mich ja in den Allerwertesten beißen das ich nicht vorher nach Bewertungen über diese Firma im Internet geschaut habe.

Ich hab vor zweieinhalb Wochen, es war ein Samstag Abend, da bei denen eine Klingel bestellt. Irgendwann letzte Woche bin ich auf den Trichter gekommen mal nach der Firma zu googeln und schwupps landete ich hier. Nachdem ich mir die Seiten so durchgelesen habe und mir dann dann überlegte das die Lieferzeit ja schon um ist, habe ich dann letzten Freitag da angerufen.

Nach meiner Frage ob die Klingel den schon fertig wäre bzw. verschickt wurde, da wurde ich erstmal gefragt ob die Klingel den schon bezahlt wäre. Ich meinte nur so ja...per Sofortüberweisung....müssten Sie ja sehen können ( ja...hab mich schon geärgert das ich nicht mit Paypal oder per Bankeinzug bezahlt habe)...darauf meinte er er müsste mal nachschauen....und irgendwie dauerte es bestimmt eine Minute bis er mir sagte, er druckt die Bestellung aus gibt sie morgen, sprich Samstag, seinem Kollegen und sie würde dann am Montag verschickt werden. Ich dachte nur, okay...erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken. Da DHL ja nicht gerade die langsamsten sind müsste die Klingel heute angekommen sein.....naja....eventuell ja morgen^^ Was mich allerdings stutzig macht das man keine Versandbestätigung bekommt.

Ich werde noch bis Ende der Woche warten und dann weitere Schritte einleiten.

Greetz Gecko1302


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2013)

gecko1302 schrieb:


> Ich werde noch bis Ende der Woche warten und dann weitere Schritte einleiten.


Lass uns raten,  du wirst den Betreiber der Firma anzeigen wollen, oder? Nur, das bringt bekanntlich nix weil Schlamperei keine Straftat ist.


----------



## Gastgast (12 Oktober 2013)

Warte seit 4 Monaten auf mangelfreie Ware.
Bis jetzt mehrfach reklamiert - keine Ware erhalten.
Ich bin skeptisch, ob ich mein Geld wiederbekomme oder eine einwandfreie Klingel geliefert bekomme.
Fristsetzung ignoriert und Einschreiben nicht angenommen.
Ich kann nur von Bestellungen abraten: Vorsicht.
Fa. Nano-Tec &
http://www.klingelplatten24.de/
http://www.klingelknopf24.de
http://www.tuerklingel-24.de
betrieben von Herrn Pxxx Dxxx


----------



## airbus380 (7 Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

echt schade das auch ich erst jetzt diese ganzen Kommentare gelesen habe...
aber ich habe scheinbar noch Glück gehabt!!!

Dieses ganzen Seiten können nur unseriös sein!!!
Ich habe bestellt, und wollte mit PayPal zahlen... aber was soll ich sagen... es funktioniert nicht mehr.
Scheinbar hat PayPal schon reagiert (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), und diesen Anbieter rausgeschmissen...

Herr... Sie sollten sich wirklich schämen!!!


----------



## Gast 2014 (20 Januar 2014)

Nano-Tec-Design GF Herr Pxxx Dxxx,

Strafanzeige wegen Betrug gestellt. Zahlung über Kreditkarte widerrufen.
Von einem Kauf bei diesem Unternehmen/Unternehmer kann nur deutlichst abgeraten werden!

[Modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen und Adresse entfernt - NUB beachten!]


----------



## guest12 (20 Januar 2014)

was soll man dazu sagen? 

hier meine Erfahrung: 

Bestellung Anfang Oktober 2013  2 Klingeln als AUFPUTZ

Falsch geliefert 2x UNTERPUTZ ( mit denen kann ich nichts anfangen) und ab da hat es angefangen. 
Anruf bezüglich Storno - es wurde versprochen, dass die richtigen in einer Woche kommen ( kamen natürlich nicht) 

wöchentliche Anrufe - keiner ging mehr ans Telefon obwohl teilweise mehrmals am Tag versucht zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten. (haben die meine Nummer gesperrt?) 

per email ebenfalls katastrophaler Kontakt, Antworten nur sporadisch (meist nach einer Woche) und da auch nur Entschuldigungen und Hinauszögerungen. Die richtigen Klingeln kamen natürlich nicht. 

Dann wurde das erste Mahnschreiben von denen aufgesetzt, obwohl die richtigen Klingeln immer noch nicht da waren. Von mir zurückgeschmissen und auch mit einer Deadline bis Anfang Jänner vermerkt. ( kurz von denen zur Kenntnis genommen mit dem Vermerk das es nicht wieder vorkommt.

Klingeln kamen natürlich bis Mitte Jänner auch nicht (was für ein Wunder) Dafür wieder ein Mahnschreiben (das 2te!!) 

Kurzum: nach gesamt 3 Monaten Theater habe ich den Auftrag storniert und die falschen Klingeln zurückgeschickt um das Ganze zu beenden. 

Eine solche Arbeitsweise sagt alles.....


----------



## ckbuy (3 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
auch ich bin darauf reingefallen.
Ich habe eine Luxus Gegensprechanlage bestellt und mehr als 750€ vorab bezahlt.
Nach mehr als einem Monat habe ich die Ware bekommen, allerdings in einem katastrophalem Zustand.
Qualitativ einfach nicht akzeptabel.
Danach habe ich die Anlage zurückgeschickt. Das war vor 3 Wochen. Noch immer kein Feedback, trotz zweier Mahnschreiben.
Ich übergebe das jetzt meinem Anwalt. Ich will mein Geld wieder haben.
Aufpassen, hier nichts bestellen!! Man wird hingehalten, bezahlt im Voraus und bekommt nach sehr langer Zeit schlechte Ware.
Gruß
ckbuy.


----------



## Souledge2k3 (8 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich möchte mich hier kurz äussern - aufgrund der vielen negativen Kritiken hier war ich arg verunsichert und habe per Rechnung bestellt - nach 2 Wochen kam die Klingelplatte an,
die LED's funktionierten, die Verabreitung war ordentlich - alles super gelaufen.
Der PD kann also auch anders - nicht verrückt machen lassen hier!

Gruß


----------



## Hippo (8 Februar 2014)

Was hilfts wenn zwischenrein mal was klappt.
Vielleicht ist es auch motivierend *wenn das jetzt auf Rechnung läuft*. Früher war das ja anscheinend nicht möglich.
Wenn ich auf Rechnung arbeite und Mist liefere gibts keine Kohle - ganz einfach. Bei Vorkasse habe ich das Geld erstmal und kann damit arbeiten ob schlampig oder nicht ist DA erstmal zweitrangig.
Aber wenn die jetzt auch auf Rechnung arbeiten hat dieser Thread und ähnliche Bewertungen anderswo vielleicht was bewirkt.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 Februar 2014)

Souledge2k3 schrieb:


> auch ich möchte mich hier kurz äussern - aufgrund der vielen negativen Kritiken hier war ich arg verunsichert und habe per Rechnung bestellt - nach 2 Wochen kam die Klingelplatte an,
> die LED's funktionierten, die Verabreitung war ordentlich - alles super gelaufen.
> Der PD kann also auch anders - nicht verrückt machen lassen hier!



Komisch, die Zahlungsoption offene Rechnung, bzw. Zahlung nach Eintreffen der Lieferung, wird auf der Website nicht angeboten, sondern:


			
				www.klingelplatten24.de/lieferzeit.html schrieb:
			
		

> Rechnung
> Zahlen Sie nach Erhalt unseres schriftlichen Rechnungsdokumentes. (nicht der Ware! - Anmerkung von Nebelwolf)
> 
> _und_
> ...



Also 2x klar und deutlich, die Ware muß vorher bezahlt werden und nicht erst nach Eintreffen der Lieferung! Folglich kann die Aussage von Souledge2k3 nicht zutreffen. Ich tippe darauf, daß sich hinter Souledge2k3 Peter D. verbirgt, Besitzer von Klingelplatten24.de, der versucht seine Dummheiten schönzureden.

Nebelwolf


----------



## SuBeGo (19 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
wir haben uns quasi auf ersten Blick in eine Türsprechanlage verliebt.
Nachdem ich nach mehrmaligen Versuchen keinen erreicht habe, habe ich H. D... eine Mail geschickt.
Am nächsten Tag kam dann von einer Fr. Hoffm.... ein Antwort, daß man sie tel. nicht erreichen könnte, weil sie umgezogen wären und das Telefon noch nicht frei geschaltet wäre. Hhmmm muß man ein Handy beim Umzug freischalten? *grins
Ok, bei der Nachfrage, ob man auf Rechnung zahlen könnte, kam die Antwort "ja, zu zahlen 10 Tage nach Erhalt der Ware".
Heute sollte ich von einer Kollegin zurück gerufen werden und warte immer noch.
Wenn die uns eine Lieferzeit von 14 Tagen schriftlich garantieren, werden wir es wohl riskieren. Werde direkt schreiben, daß wir sonst vom Kauf zurück treten und die gar nicht erst liefern brauchen. Wir haben ja nichts zu verlieren. Ich werde dann berichten, wie es gelaufen ist, wenn ich denn überhaupt noch was von denen höre.


----------



## Goblin (19 Februar 2014)

> Versand nach Zahlungseingang per Vorkasse,Rechnung,PayPal,Kreditkarte,Nachnahme



Man bekommt wohl erst ein Brief mit der Rechnung und nach Bezahlung dann die Ware. Oder wie ?


----------



## redtom (25 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal alles zusammengetragen.
Nebelwolf hat recht mit seinen Infos. Insgesamt recht undurchsichtig.
zu Herrn P.D. gehören auf jeden Fall folgende Websites:
http://www.klingelplatten24.de/
http://www.tuerklingel-24.de/
http://www.klingelknopf24.de/
http://www.cyber-design-hausklingeln.de (funktioniert nicht mehr)

doorbell24.co.uk
timbre-puerta.es
doorbell24.net

Es gibt 2 Adressen der Nano-Tec-Design in Osnabrück.
Eine Adresse der Cyber Design in Hasbergen, was direkt neben Osnabrück liegt.

Dann haben wir 2 Ust ID's.
UstID            DE 245610469 
(klingelplatten24.de, doorbell24.co.uk)

UstID            DE 6510912698
(tuerklingel-24.de, klingelknopf24.de)

Die Zenit-design.de hat einen anderen Inhaber, aber die gleiche Postanschrift wie die 
doorbell24.co.uk in den AGB als Rücksende Adresse eingetragen hat.

Bei Firmenwissen ist die CreFo Info: Onlinehandel 'Nano-Tec-Design'.

Hat schon einer was vom Finanzamt?

Unklar ist weiterhin ob es sich um Betrug handelt, also alle kunden die gezahlt haben auch Ware bekommen,
oder ob es nur schludriges Geschäftsgebaren ist....(Verzögerte Lieferung, mangelnde Kommunikation usw).

Könnt Ihr bitte posten wer definitiv noch auf Ware wartet und in welchem geldlichen Umfang, um ein Gesamtbild zu bekommen?

Das alles ist hilfreich für evt. weitere Schritte, danke!


----------



## Souledge2k3 (25 Februar 2014)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Komisch, die Zahlungsoption offene Rechnung, bzw. Zahlung nach Eintreffen der Lieferung, wird auf der Website nicht angeboten, sondern:
> 
> 
> Also 2x klar und deutlich, die Ware muß vorher bezahlt werden und nicht erst nach Eintreffen der Lieferung! Folglich kann die Aussage von Souledge2k3 nicht zutreffen. Ich tippe darauf, daß sich hinter Souledge2k3 Peter D. verbirgt, Besitzer von Klingelplatten24.de, der versucht seine Dummheiten schönzureden.
> ...



Man kann's auch übertreiben Kollege! Wie du selbst im Zitat aufführt wird das Zahlungsmittel Rechnung angeboten - dieses habe ich gewählt und die Rechnung zusammen mit der Ware erhalten...
Du arbeitest nicht zufällig bei der Konkurrenz o.ä.?
Firmen kritisch zu beäugen ist ok, Usern jedoch zu unterstellen Fakepostes abzugeben ist erbärmlich... 
Lern lesen und komm mal klar...


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2014)

Uiii da fordert ein "unkundiger des Lesens", einen anderen auf, doch mal genauer zu lesen...
Tja, erst mal an die eigene Nase grapschen und dann meckern....


----------



## Bento (25 Februar 2014)

Och Ben, wenn du schon erkennst, dass da einer des Lesens unkundig ist, solltest du ihn auch aufklären, neee nee, nicht das mit den Bienchen und Blümchen...,
sondern der Varianz des Wörtchen NICHT...



> Komisch, die Zahlungsoption offene Rechnung, bzw. Zahlung nach Eintreffen der Lieferung, wird auf der Websiteangeboten *nicht* angeboten, sondern:



*nicht* zitiert er selbst, aber hat das wohl glatt überlesen...
Oder überlesen wollen, weil der Peter schnell mal gutes Wetter prophezeien möchte?
Naja zumindest erscheint der vehemente Einspruch von Souledge2k3 ganz im Sinne eines direkt beteiligten oder eines vom gemarterten Händler engagierten User...
Zumindest erweckt in mir das Posting dieses komische Gefühl ....


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2014)

Im Gegensatz zu Souledge2k3 der hier als Gast postet ist uns Nebelwolf seit 11 Jahren und 720 Beiträgen hier und weiteren 3300 aus Antispam-ev.de bekannt.
Es möge sich jeder Leser sein eigenes Bild darüber machen ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 Februar 2014)

redtom schrieb:


> UstID            DE 6510912698
> (tuerklingel-24.de, klingelknopf24.de)



Deutsche USt.-Id mit 10 Ziffern ...
Dazu verweise ich auf:
http://www.bzst.de/DE/Steuern_Inter...tionsnummer/Merkblaetter/Aufbau_USt_IdNr.html

In einem früheren Beitrag in dieser Diskussion, hatte ich einige der angegebenen USt.-Id.s geprüft, - sie waren ungültig. Diese Prüfung kann man sich bei 10 Ziffern schenken.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (26 Februar 2014)

Das sieht unser Gast Souledge2k3 bestimmt ganz anders ....


----------



## redtom (3 März 2014)

Hi Zusammen,
Nebelwolf hat recht. Die eine USt ID ist nicht gültig.Die andere Nummer ist wohl seine Steuernummer. 
(also eine UstID und eine Steuernummer, wobei die Angabe auf der Website wenig sinn macht, wenn es sich um ein Unternehmen handelt).

Die Cyber Design Group GBr hat übrigens nie existiert.

Aktuell sind wohl Verbraucherbeschwerden gegen Herrn P.D. bekannt, aber um konkret etwas unternehmen zu können, müssten
konkrete Verstöße gesammelt werden (z.B. Vorabzahlungen ohne Leistungen).

Deshalb noch mal der Aufruf:
Wer hat gezahlt und keine Ware bekommen?

Ich selbst habe bestellt und keine Leistung bekommen(seit 3 Monaten), da kann man kaum was machen (zumal keine mehr erreichbar ist).
Vielleicht ist P.D. auch nur chronisch überlastet oder arbeitet ich sag mal etwas nachlässig


----------



## guenzzi (19 März 2014)

Also ich habe vorab bezahlt und nichts bekommen. Bestellung und Bezahlung war im Juli 2013.
Allerdings war mir bisher bei der Summe von 180 Euro der Gang zum Anwalt zu blöd.


----------



## raundsi (21 März 2014)

Das gibts doch nicht - der erste Beitrag in dem Thread ist ziemlich genau 3 Jahre alt und die machen immer so weiter? Kein Insolvenzantrag, keiner probiert, die Seite vom Netz zu nehmen, keine strafrechtliche Verfolgung? Das lief damals schon ziemlich schief - die letzten Bewertungen von ebay-Benutzer "klingelplatten24_de":


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Kein Insolvenzantrag, keiner probiert, die Seite vom Netz zu nehmen, keine strafrechtliche Verfolgung?


Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage sollte da wer was probieren?


----------



## raundsi (21 März 2014)

Na offensichtlich werden doch Gelder kassiert und keine Gegenleistung dafür erbracht ... wie nennt man sowas gleich noch?


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Na offensichtlich werden doch Gelder kassiert und keine Gegenleistung dafür erbracht ... wie nennt man sowas gleich noch?


Gewinnmaximierung?


----------



## Lumbricus (24 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Da hier ja fleißig gesammelt werden soll, und ich mich wahnsinnig darüber ärgere, dass ich auf solch einen Bxxxxxxx hereingefallen bin, möchte auch ich den Nichterhalt meiner Ware bekunden.

Klingelplatte am 19.12.2013 bestellt und per Kreditkarte bezahlt. Erste Verwunderung - Abbuchung von der Kreditkarte in US Dollar, also mit Auslandsgebühr. Machte also statt der 167,70 Euro auf der Rechnung knapp 177,00 Euro.

Am 15.02.2014 habe ich dann per Email nachgefragt und sogar am 16.02. von Frau M. Hxxxxxxxx folgende Email erhalten:
---------------------------------
Guten Abend Herr Mxxxxxx,

ich erkundige mich in unserer Versandabteilung und
gebe ihnen dann Bescheid.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Frau M.Hxxxxxxxx
----------------------------------

Leider passierte Nichts. Weitere Emails von meiner Seite am 27.02. und am 07.03. mit Nachfristsetzung und Rücküberweisungsbitte folgten. Natürlich erfolgte von Seiten Pxxxx Dxxx keine Reaktion.

Ich werde nun versuchen das Geld wieder zurückzuholen.

Das ist ein riesiger Bxxxxx. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man diesen Leuten mit solchen Machenschaften nicht das Handwerk legen kann.

TÄTIGT DORT KEINE BESTELLUNGEN!!!!


----------



## Tom_S (30 März 2014)

Ich bin ebenfalls Geschädigter. Mir erschien die Webseite schon bei der Bestellung dubios, deshalb habe ich auf die Angabe der VISA Daten verzichtet und per Nachnahme bestellt. Klingelplatte kam auch relativ zügig, allerdings ohne Halterplatte und Bohrung auf der Unterseite.

Also 1. Reklamation: Die Reaktion erfolgte innerhalb von zwei Tagen und wir erhielten einen Rücksendeschein.

Bei der zweiten Lieferung waren Halter und Bohrung vorhanden, allerdings ist jetzt der Edelstahl im Bereich der Bohrung gerissen, sodass die Schraube nicht angezogen werden kann, ohne dass die Platte ganz reissen würde.

Also 2. Reklamation: bisher 14 Tage lang keine Rückmeldung mehr :-/ Immerhin habe ich die Klingelplatte, wenn auch beschädigt. 

Spreche morgen mit dem Anwalt und werde danach ggf. Anzeige erstatten. Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Hippo (30 März 2014)

Was soll die Anzeige bringen?
Schlamperei ist nicht strafbar!


----------



## Goblin (30 März 2014)

Wie würdest Du es nennen wenn man Dir kaputte Sachen verkauft ? Betrug ?!


----------



## Hippo (30 März 2014)

Schon mal was von Beweispflicht gehört?


----------



## Edgar (21 Mai 2014)

Tja, wie so mancher vor mir bereits geschrieben hat, sollte man vor dem Kauf die Informationen sammeln! Ich reihe mich in die Schlange derer mit ein die keine Ware erhalten. Zum Glück Habe ich auf Rechnung bestellt und mir wurde per Mail mitgeteilt, dass ich erst bezahlen muss wenn ich die Wäre erhalten habe. Leider war dies auch die einzige Antwort auf meine Nachfragen. Nach den hier geschilderten Erfahrungen werde ich morgen von meiner Bestellung zurücktreten. Sachen gibts.... allen anderen die warten wünsche ich viel Erfolg!


----------



## megasolid (26 Juni 2014)

So ein Mist, trete jetzt auch zurück ...
http://www.klingelknopf24.de
http://www.klingelplatten24.de
http://www.tuerklingel-24.de

Wo kann man denn sonst diese tollen Klingel erwerben?


----------



## Jessi08042308 (15 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe eine Klingel und eine Hausnummer bestellt. Die Klingel kam wie angeboten innerhalb 2 Wochen, hatte aber auch vorher schon mal nachgefragt! Dann bei Erhalt wurde mir auf den Lieferschein bzw. Rechnung drauf geschrieben, dass die Hausnummer leider noch weitere 2 Wochen Lieferzeit hat, aber nachgeschickt wird. Da  das Geld auch im Voraus überwiesen wurde, habe ich nach 14 Tage nachgefragt und von Frau M. H. eine Email erhalten mit dem Hinweis, ich solle das doch mal prüfen, da das Paket ja am 27.06.14 zugestellt worden sei. Habe dann erklärt, das NUR die Klingel geliefert wurde und fragte erneut, wann die Hausnummer kommt! Ab diesem Zeitpunkt leider keine Antwort mehr...jeden 2. Tag eine Erinnerungsemail geschrieben, den Fall detailliert erläutert und seit dem 14.07. habe ich jeden Tag eine Erinnerungsemail mit der Bitte um Antwort geschrieben. Am Wochenende hatte ich dieses Forum entdeckt und war entsetzt über die Schreiben hier (((
Demnach habe ich gestern direkt gehandelt und zeitgleich ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein versendet mit allen Unterlagen, und sogar einem Foto der Rechnung mit dem Hinweis auf die Nachlieferung und dem kompletten Emailverkehr. Heute morgen die 5. Erinnerung geschickt und PROMPT eine Antwort von P. D. erhalten - die Hausnummer mit LED wird MORGEN versendet!
Ich bin gespannt und hab direkt um eine Trackingnummer gebeten und werde hier mitteilen, ob und wann die Hausnummer angekommen ist!! Eben auch direkt eine weitere Email erhalten, das ich die Trackingnummer morgen früh erhalten werde!!!

LG

Fehlende Teile eingefügt


----------



## raundsi (15 Juli 2014)

Jo schon erstaunlich, wie man über Jahre einen solchen miserablen Service aufrecht erhalten kann ohne unterzugehen...


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2014)

Ganz einfach ...
Schlamperei ist nicht strafbar und wer dort kauft kommt immer erst hinterher ...
Und nicht jeder hat die Nerven das dann bis zum letzten durchzuraufen.


----------



## Jessi08042308 (16 Juli 2014)

Ja das stimmt schon! :/ Naja, ich habe kein Problem damit weitere Schritte einzuleiten. Habe den in meinem Schreiben ja auch schon mit Anwalt gedroht...schade nur, dass man dann erst Antworten bzw. Ware erhält. Ich werde in jedem Fall berichten, ob die Ware die Tage angekommen ist oder nicht!

LG

Ich habe wirklich eine Trackingnummer bekommen  Wenn jetzt die Hausnummer noch in einwandfreiem Zustand ist bin ich zufrieden, auch wenn es viel Ärger gab!

Beiträge getackert


----------



## Jessi08042308 (17 Juli 2014)

Unglaublich! Die Hausnummer ist heute eingetroffen und sieht sehr gut aus!!! Keine Kratzer, lcds, Kabel und Halterungen sind dran! juhuu!


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2014)

Kaum wartet man eine Ewigkeit und schon kommt die Ware ...


----------



## Jessi08042308 (17 Juli 2014)

Ja!! Gott sei dank!! So sind die fast 200€ wenigstens nicht umsonst gewesen!!! War zwar nun viel Stress aber immerhin haben die schreiben was gebracht! aber nochmal werde ich da wohl nicht bestellen!!!


----------



## Unzufrieden (16 August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

uns hat es jetzt leider auch erwischt.
Klingel Ende Januar bestellt, wurde Mitte Februar geliefert.
Sah toll aus, die Beleuchtung gab 5 Monate später aber teilweise den Geist auf.

Klingel eingeschickt:
Erst wurde uns unterstellt, wir hätten das Glas defekt eingeschickt.
Dann, wir hätten die Klingel auf die LED fallen lassen,
Dann, auf Leuchtmittel gäbe es sowieso keine Garantie,
Dann, wir hätten die Klingel falsch angeschlossen.

Man würde die Klingel deshalb nicht kostenfrei reparieren, sondern möchte 30,-€ Kostenbeteiligung haben.
Ich hatte dann mit Osram telefoniert und Osram hat mir bestätigt, dass die auf deren LED mindestens 1 Jahre Garantie geben...
Wir haben den 30,- widersprochen und seit dem nichts wieder gehört; mittlerweile klopfen die Leute bei uns seit 6 Wochen... Die junge Dame -die ab und zu ans Telefon geht- kann einem auch nicht weiterhelfen und will Ihren Chef, der immer gerade nicht da ist- Bescheid sagen.
Am Anfang klappte die Kontaktaufnahme noch, mittlerweile aber nicht mehr.
Die Fristsetzung der Reparatur ist verstrichen, jetzt bin ich vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten und habe eine neue Frist zur Rückerstattung des ursprünglichen Kaufpreises (170,-€) gesetzt.
Verstreicht auch die, gehe ich zum Anwalt.
Ist zwar den Aufwand nicht wert (30,-€), aber ich möchte dem P.D. aufzeigen, dass Deutschland kein rechtsfreier Raum ist und ich mich von ihm nicht zum Narren machen lasse.

Sehr schade eigentlich, dass es diese unaufrichtige Firma immer noch gibt und noch schader finde ich, dass die ja echt geile Klingeln bauen und dabei so ein schlechtes Geschäftsgebahren haben.

Viele Grüße
Unzufrieden


----------



## Firebird23 (29 August 2014)

Hallo,

habe auf Rechnung bestellt - das geht wirklich, und so hat das "Experiment" nichts gekostet.
Leider kam das falsche Produkt - und das in erbärmlicher Qualität. Ein schlechtes Gesellenstück - bestenfalls.

Wo gibt es aber nun eine Alternative (Glas/Edelstahlkombi in der richtige Grösse etc. etc..?)


hier die Mail an Herrn D*:
..
die heute eingetroffene Klingel entspricht nicht der Bestellung (siehe Produktbild sowie Bestellbestätigung im Anhang). Es gibt keine vollflächige beleuchtete Glasplatte.
Bestellt wurde das Produkt GK005 "Edelstahlklingel mit Osram Led-Echtglas-Beleuchtung" auf einer ihrer Websiten (Klingelknopf24.de).
http://www.klingelknopf24.de/Design...ingel-mit-Osram-Led-Echtglas-Beleuchtung.html
(139,9 EUR inkl. Gravur)
Ich hatte bei der Hintergrundbeleuchtung der Glasplatte explizit eine weiße LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung gefordert, da auf der Webseite grüne und weiße abgebildet sind. (siehe Auftrag/Rechnung).
Vielmehr scheinen sie das Produkt "Design Edelstahlklingel extra Stark extra Groß", Artikelnummer PD-01172 aus einem anderen Shop gefertigt zu haben.
http://www.klingelplatten24.de/desi...lstahlklingel3-3-2-3-2-2-3-2-2-2-2-2-2-7.html
gefertigt und geliefert zu habe (129,9 EUR ohne Gravur, 147,7 EUR mit Gravur).
Anbei ein Photo des erhaltenen Produktes.

weitere Mängel des Produktes:
- Befestigungsmaterial liegt nicht bei (Dübel).
- Die Abkantungen zeigen unsaubere Kantenverläufe (Entratungsspuren mit Feilwerkzeug)
-  die Seitenflächen entsprechen nicht der Produktdarstellung (4mm Stahl aufgedoppelt)
Auf der Frontseite ist eine 5cm lange Delle, die nicht auspoliert wurde enthalten.
In Summe ist die Verarbeitungsqualität ein Gesellenstück und entspricht dem ebenfalls angehangenen Produktbild auf ihrer Website.


Eine Edelstahlplatte anstatt Glas sowie die fehlende Hintergrundbeleuchtung stellen für mich einen schwerwiegenden Mangel dar.
Die falsche Produktdarstellung auf ihrer Website ist in keinster Weise in Ordnung, womöglich sogar strafbar.
Die Rechnung zahle ich nach Eingang der bestellten und hoffentlich mängelfreien und der Produktdarstellung entsprechende Ware.
Alternativ biete Ich Ihnen die Zahlung eines um 100 EUR verminderten Kaufpreises an.


----------



## Unzufrieden (1 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ein letzter Versuch meine Angelegenheit gütlich zu regeln scheint final gescheitert zu sein.
Nach vielen, teils sogar emotionalen, eMails mit Herr Peter Dxxxx, bin ich persönlich davon überzeugt, dass Herr Dxxxx kein ehrenwerter Kaufmann ist und seine Geschäft(e) nicht redlich betreibt.
Letztlich war ich ihm ein großes Stück entgegengekommen und damit einverstanden, 50% seiner Selbstkosten zu übernehmen, wenn er mir die Klingel denn endlich repariert und zuschickt; mittlerweile klopfen unsere Gäste nämlich seit 2 Monaten.
Tatsächlich hat er wieder nicht Wort gehalten und in eMails bzgl. dem Postversand offenkundig die Unwahrheit geschrieben.

Aktuell bin ich deshalb jetzt dabei mich mit meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung abzustimmen, einen Anwalt auszuwählen und eine Klage gegen http://www.tuerklingel-24.de vorzubereiten.

Parallel dazu bin ich natürlich auch wieder auf der Suche nach Alternativen - letztlich möchte ich ja wieder eine Klingel an der Tür haben und verguckt hatte ich mich in die Edelstahlklingel schon:
Auf folgende Anbieter bin ich bisher gestossen:
http://www.mabea-edelstahlklingeln.de
http://www.steelinstyle.de
http://www.lagratec.de

Lt. Impressum hat Herr Peter Dxxxx mit diesem Firmen nichts zu schaffen.
Ich glaube auch, dass er nur Zwischenhändler ist und diese nicht selbst produziert.
So es drum - die nächste Klingel bestelle ich auf Rechnung...

Ich hoffe, es fallen nicht noch mehr Kunden auf diese dubiose Firma herein.

Viele Grüsse
Unzufriedener


----------



## NanoTecDesign (29 September 2014)

*Hallo, *

_ich bin eine Mitarbeiterin von NanoTecDesign_ und möchte mich zu all diesen Themen äußern.

Ja, in der Vergangenheit ist einiges schief gelaufen, aber ab dem heutigen Tage gibt es in unserem Unternehmen neue Strukturen und somit wird alles ordentlicher, schneller und genauer bearbeitet.

Die Lieferzeiten haben sich meist so weit hinausgezögert, weil das Auftragsvolumen nicht mehr zu stämmen war und erst neue Mitarbeiter angelernt werden mussten um dieses Auftragsvolumen in den Griff bekommen.

Ab nun an werden wir uns größte Mühe geben alle Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.

An alle Mitglieder die verärgert sind möchte ich ausrichten, dass es uns Leid tut.

Viele Grüße aus Osnabrück


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2014)

*Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube
*
Es wär zu wünschen, wir werden es hier merken ob ihr es geschafft habt


----------



## Manni M (1 Oktober 2014)

Hallo an alle,
da habe ich ja Glück gehabt. Wir haben im Juli 2011 eine Luxus-Design-Edelstahlklingel mit Namensbeleuchtung bestellt und per Bankeinzug bezahlt. Die Ware ist auch pünktlich geliefert worden, uns ist nur vor kurzem aufgefallen das die Namensbeleuchtung nicht mehr funktioniert und haben vergeblich versucht eine Bedienungsnaleitung zu bekommen um die Beleuchtung zu wechseln.

Puh, das geht ja noch


----------



## Manni M (1 Oktober 2014)

Ich bins nochmal,
jetzt erst habe ich die Nachricht von der Mitarbeiterin von Nano Tec gelesen.

Wenn dies so wäre dann sollte man auch Kontaktdaten offen legen, damit die Beschwerden abgearbeitet werden können!


----------



## Unzufrieden (2 Oktober 2014)

NanoTecDesign schrieb:


> *Hallo, *
> 
> _ich bin eine Mitarbeiterin von NanoTecDesign_ und möchte mich zu all diesen Themen äußern.
> 
> ...



Schön, wenn`s so wäre...
Aber der Fisch fängt immer am Kopf an zu stinken.
Und wenn der Kopf wissentlich eigene Versprechungen nicht hält, damit Agreements bricht, später die Unwahrheit über den angeblichen Versand schreibt und sogar auf Schreiben von Anwälten nicht reagiert...

Abgesehen davon habe ich genau diesen Text schon vor über 3 Monaten gehört.
Ehemaliger Kompanien der damals nicht im Interesse von Herrn Dxxx gearbeitetet hat.
BlaBlaBlaBlaBla
Vielleicht haben Sie es ja auch selbst geschrieben, Herr Dxxx...

...Ich glaube wohl, dass es einzelnen Mitarbeitern tatsächlich Leid tut in solch einem Betrieb zu arbeiten und vermutlich nur mit Problemen konfrontiert zu werden, aber nicht dass die GF/Inhaber hieran wirklich etwas ändern wollen.
Ich bin gespannt, ob bis zur gesetzten Frist mein jetzt final gewandelter Vertrag rückgängig gemacht und mir der Kaufpreis erstattet wird oder ob ich einen Schritt weiter über`s Gericht gehen muss...

xxx
Wer weiss...?

ICH KANN ABER WEITERHIN NUR DAVON ABRATEN, BEI HERRN Dxxx UND/ODER SEINEN FIRMEN IRGENDETWAS ZU BESTELLEN!
Lasst Euch nicht in die Irre führen.

Auch er hat einen Wettbewerb und genau bei dem sollte man sein Geld anvertrauen.
Das ist das wichtigste Druckmittel eines Kunden:

NICHT KAUFEN!

Viele Grüße
Unzufriedener

Klarnamen und Drohungen entfernt


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Oktober 2014)

NanoTecDesign schrieb:


> _ich bin eine Mitarbeiterin von NanoTecDesign_



Nach meinen Recherchen aus dem letzten Jahr wage ich zu bezweifeln, daß es Mitarbeiter gibt. Die Geschäftsadresse liegt in einem Wohngebiet, daß abgebildete Firmengebäude kann nach Google Earth Recherche nicht an der angegebenen Adresse liegen. Das Firmengebäude auf Klingelplatten24.de zeigt den Firmensitz der cetoni GmbH im Gewerbegebiet Korbwiesen in Korbußen. Die Bilder der beiden Telefonistinnen sind ebenfalls auf anderen Websites zu finden, z.B. auf Istrien.info und die andere Dame auf Soehngen.com.

Daher vermute ich, daß bei dieser "Firma" ziemlich alles gefakt ist, einschließlich Mitarbeiter!

Nebelwolf


----------



## Ulc22 (5 Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

auch Ich wollte in einem dr genannten Shops bestellen. Bin aber auf diesen Erfahrungsbericht hier gestoßen.
Eine Bestellung werde ich wohl eher nicht tätigen.
Da mir aber die Produkte sehr gut gefallen, habe ich mich gefragt, wer diese produziert.
Ich gehe davon aus, das Herr D. nur ein Zwischenhändler ist.
Vor allem die Klingelplatten mit Kamera finde ich so nirgens im Netz.
Weiß jemand von Euch, wo man sonst noch Bestellen kann?

Danke im vorraus.

Grüßle Marco


----------



## Unbekannter (6 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Marco,

schau doch mal hier:
http://www.mabea-edelstahlklingeln.de
http://www.steelinstyle.de
http://www.lagratec.de

Viele Grüße
Unbekannter


----------



## esta (15 Oktober 2014)

Ich warte auch schon seit 1 Monat auf mein Klingelschild.
Das Telefon ist nie besetzt, Antworten auf emails erhält man nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (15 Oktober 2014)

esta schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon seit 1 Monat auf mein Klingelschild.
> Das Telefon ist nie besetzt, Antworten auf emails erhält man nicht.



(Ironie On)  Deine Aussage kann irgendwie ja gar nicht stimmen... (Ironie Off)

Denn im September schrieb man ja ganz reumütig:



NanoTecDesign schrieb:


> *Hallo, *
> 
> Ab nun an werden wir uns größte Mühe geben alle Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.
> 
> ...



Naja, OK da steht ja nichts davon, in welcher Zeit man dann zu liefern gedenkt, und auch nicht, dass nun Telefon und Mails abgearbeitet werden....


----------



## Thomasderungläubige (24 November 2014)

Hallo, ich bin ebenfalls lange auf der Suche nach einer Klingelanlage. Natürlich bin auch ICH an Nano Tec Design nicht vorbei gekommen. Leider erreichte ich bisher auch niemanden unter der angegebenen Telefonnummer. Meine Mail blieb unbeantwortet. Im Zuge weiterer Recherchen bin ich nun bei Ebay auf ein identisches Produkt mit der original Aufmachung gestoßen, jedoch zu einem günstigeren Preis.
Der Verkäufer nennt sich : designedbyjt2014 .
Auf Nachfrage erklärt dieser, das er sich vor kurzem Selbständig gemacht hat und es sich tatsächlich um Anlagen der Fa. NanoTecDesign handelt. Nach eigenen Angaben will er diese bei der Firma gekauft haben und verkauft diese nun selbst jedoch ohne NanoTecDesign Logo (entgegen der Fotos im Angebot). Er scheibt in seinem Angebot das es sogar 5 Jahre Garantie gibt ...... Gravur und Farbe des Klingeschalter sind ebenso variabel wählbar....
Ich habe ihn heute mit der Bitte angeschrieben mir original Fotos der Anlage zu zusenden. Ich bin gespannt.
Nach dem was ich hier dankbarer Weise alles lesen konnte bin ich septisch und werde berichten.


----------



## NochSoEinAnonymerGast (30 November 2014)

Hallo,

da es sehr einfach ist als anonyme Gast zu antworten, möchte ich das auch schnell tun - letztendlich wäre eine Anmeldung mit einer anonymen Mail ja auch nicht aussagekräftiger.

Ich habe vor zwei-drei Wochen eine Mail mit einer Anfrage zu einem Produkt an den Shop Nano-tec Design gestellt - und nicht eine einzige Antwort erhalten. Die nette neue Mitarbeiterin ist also vielleicht im Urlaub?

Danke an dieses Forum - ich werde sicher nicht bestellen - nicht bei diesen Preisen.

Es ist also immer noch das Gleiche. Traurig,....  ***kopfschüttel***


----------



## detben (10 Dezember 2014)

bin jetzt vermutlich der nächste wer reingefallen ist. Ware nach ca 4 Wochen angekommen, obwohl 4 -6 Werktage Lieferzeit angegeben wurde.
Ware war allerdings nicht neu sondern gebraucht. Am Samstag zur Post und unfrei zurück geschickt, da auch kein Retourenaufkleber in der Sendung war.
Heute kommt das Paket zurück weil von der Firma die Annahme verweigert wurde. Musste erst mal 15,00 € zahlen und jetzt steht das Ding bei mir rum.
Telefonische Erreichbarkeit gleich null.

Also, Finger von der Firma Klingelknopf24.de.
Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht, habe vorsichtshalber Zahlung per Rechnung vereinbart.


----------



## Hippo (10 Dezember 2014)

Und was lernen wir daraus?
Wenn ich Rechnungszahlung vereinbart habe mache ich ggf. von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch, lege das Teil in die Ecke und warte auf den Retourenschein - feddisch ...


----------



## Pinkwaldfee (20 Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe bei Nano-Tech einen Videosprechanlage mit Fingerprint Einlass bestellt und tatsächlich auch bekommen. Jetzt ist das Problem, dass das Aussenteil nicht mit dem Innenteil zusammenpasst.
Die elektrischen Kabel sind verschiedenfarbig an den beiden Teilen und am Aussenteil sind die Kabel nicht beschriftet. Kann mir jemand sagen wie die zusammengehören?
Display Innen:
1 = blau = Audio
2 = schwarz = GND (-)
3 = rot = Spannung
4 = gelb = Video

Kamera-Klingelteil/Aussen:

rot = ?
blau = ?
gelb = ?
weiß = ?

Der Elektriker meint wenn er das einmal falsch verbindet ist das Ding hin.
Kann mir jemand helfen?? Bin leicht verzweifelt.
Auf Email kommt keine Antwort, hab beide Nummern dauernd probiert (Nano Tech und Cyber-Tec- "Hotline") - nicht erreichbar oder angeblich alle Plätze ständig belegt.

DANKE !!!!


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2015)

...dann kennt sich der Elektriker womöglich mit diesem Ding nicht aus. Probiere es doch noch einmal einem anderen. Richtige Bastler (nicht jeder Elektriker ist auch einer) nehmen so eine Herausforderung bestimmt gerne an.


----------



## Mitarbeiterin (4 Februar 2015)

*Hallo Pinkwaldfee,*

Setzen Sie einfach die Kabel wie folgt zusammen:

rot zu rot
weiß zu schwarz
gelb zu gelb
blau zu blau

Ich bin ansonsten immer von 9 - 14 Uhr erreichbar
unter 0541-20079865

*Für die Mitglieder, die meinen wir sind eine Briefkasten-Firma,*
kann ich Ihnen nur sagen, dass Sie uns gerne an der Pagenstecher Straße 74 in 49090 Osnabrück besuchen können.

Wir fertigen unsere Produkte alle selber, davon können Sie sich ebenfalls ein Bild machen, wenn Sie uns besuchen kommen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## NanoTecDesign (4 Februar 2015)

*An alle Mitglieder die hier verärgert sind*, 
können mich ebenfalls gerne in der Zeit von
Montags bis Donnerstags 09:00 - 14:00 Uhr erreichen
unter 0541 - 20079865

*Wir werden dann unser Bestes geben 
Ihr Anliegen schnellstmöglich zu bearbeiten*


----------



## BenTigger (4 Februar 2015)

WoW

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/cyber-design-klingelplatten-24-de.34714/page-10#post-380842

war im September,wo ihr mitteilte, das sich nun alles geändert hat.
auf Nachfrage nach Kontaktmöglichkeit antwortet ihr tatsächlich ein halbes Jahr später.

Gewaltiger Fortschritt. Nach 3,5 Jahren die erste Reaktion hier und nach einem weiteren 1/2 Jahr die zweite.
Enormer Geschwindigkeitszuwachs. Wünsche allen Kunden, das es nun auch so bei den Bestellungen voran geht.


----------



## Mitarbeiterin (4 Februar 2015)

Leider habe ich keine Mitteilung bekommen, das auf meinen Beitrag geantwortet wurde.
Sonst hätte ich mich selbstverständlich schon eher gemeldet.

Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Mitarbeiterin (4 Februar 2015)

Ich bekomme keine Mitteilung, da ich hier nur als Gast angemeldet bin.
Sie können mich aber gerne per Telefon kontaktieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2015)

Warum melden sie sich hier nicht an? Das tut nicht weh und erleichtert die Kommunikation ungemein.


----------



## malerin (12 Februar 2015)

Leider habe ich das Forum erst jetzt entdeckt, wie so viele vor mir.
Auch ich habe wohl bei der Bestellung einer Klingelplatte von Cyber-Tec Design Pech gehabt. 
Gleiche Masche: Zahlung Paypal, nach Ablauf des Liefertermines und meiner Mahnung kommt die Frage: haben Sie schon bezahlt.
Meine Mail mit Beleg der Paypal-Zahlung blieb unbeantwortet. Meine Stornierung und Aufforderung zur Rückzahlung ebenfalls.
Allerdings habe ich auch nur einen Tag Frist gesetzt. Das sollte ja genügen um Stellung zu nehmen.
Nun habe ich bei Paypal Konfliktlösung beantragt. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.
Meine Lehre daraus: bei unbekannten Lieferanten erst mal nach Erfahrungen im Netz schauen.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Februar 2015)

Mitarbeiterin schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine Mitteilung bekommen, das auf meinen Beitrag geantwortet wurde.
> Sonst hätte ich mich selbstverständlich schon eher gemeldet.
> 
> Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung.



Tja Mitarbeiterin.. Immer noch die selbe Masche am laufen wie seit 3 Jahren?
Hat sich nicht viel getan im Sevice, trotz so angeblicher intensiver Umstrukturierung.


----------



## Mitarbeiterin (12 Februar 2015)

An MALERIN
An welche E-Mail-Adresse haben Sie die Nachricht geschickt? 
Können Sie diese vielleicht nochmal an [email protected] schicken? 

Und an das andere Kommentar:
Es ist ganz sicher keine MASCHE, denn man schreibt natürlich eher, wenn man etwas zu meckern hat, als wenn man zufrieden ist. Und die Zahl der zufriedenen Kunden überwiegt zum Glück! Wir sind wirklich sehr bemüht uns um alle Kunden zu kümmern. 
Vielleicht auch mal das positive sehen statt immer aufs neue zu meckern und keine neue Chance zu geben. 
DANKE im voraus.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Februar 2015)

Komisch ist nur, das sich seit drei Jahren immer die selben Mängel wiederholen.
keine Reaktion....
dann irgendwann "Haben sie schon bezahlt?"
Nach Einsendung der Zahlunterlagen KEINE Reaktion.
Weitere Mails werden ignoriert.
Das ist eine Masche.
Googeln sie mal danach.
Masche bezeichnet auch eine Art der Problemlösung und ihre Problemlösung lautet ignoranz des Kundenanliegens.

Und wir geben gerne eine neue Chance... aber leider kommen bei ihnen immer noch wieder die selben Verfahresweisen hoch, wie sie seit 3 Jahren beschrieben werden. Sorgen sie doch bitte dafür, das eine derartige ignoranz des Kunden nicht mehr auftritt.

Sie können die Bestellung des Kunden im System nicht wiederfinden? Oder sie finden die Geldbuchung nicht bei ihnen oder oder oder???

Ja bitte dann schreiben sie dem Kunden und bitten um Zeit oder klären sonstwie ab, was zu tun ist.
Fehler macht jeder mal und wer dazu steht, ist auch dann besser angesehen als wenn er total abtaucht und sich nicht rührt.
DAS ist ihr (nicht persönlich gemein sondern Firmenseitig) Servicefehler, der behoben werden sollte.

Glauben sie mir, ich bin weltweit im Service tätig und kann ein Lied von Problemen singen.
Aber bei mir wartet kein Kunde auf Antwort sondern bekommt auch mal zu hören, ich bin in Australien unterwegs und kann mich erst nächsten Monat um sie kümmern. Das verstehen meine Kunden und warten dann gerne. Und wenn ich dann vergesse mich gleich zu melden, kommt eine Entschuldigung und alles ist klar.

Macht das auch so und schon kommen hier keine Meckerbeiträge mehr an, weil dann keiner danach googelt.

Schöne Grüße aus Florida.


----------



## malerin (13 Februar 2015)

Ja, ich kann mich Tigger nur anschliessen. Auch ich war im Berufsleben im Kundenservice tätig und weiss wie wichtig 
Informationen an den Kunden sind. Selbst wenn man keine positive Nachricht hat, sollte der Kunde ständig auf dem 
Laufenden sein. Er zahlt schliesslich unser Gehalt.
Dazu kam bei C-T, dass auch ich die Erfahrung mit der angebl. belegten Hotline hatte und keine Möglichkeit in der Warteschleife
zu bleiben, das Telefonat wird einfach beendet nach der entsprechenden Ansage.
Mein Problem ist allerdings gelöst, ich habe mein Geld erstattet bekommen.


----------



## 12Kunde23 (21 März 2015)

Trotz der vielen negativen Beurteilungen in diesem Forum habe ich eine Klingelplatte bestellt. Kundenkontakt telefonisch umgehend. Lieferung innerhalb von 7 Tagen. Die Auswahl von modern 
gestaltetnen Schildern ist enorm. Zahlungsart: Rechnung. Negativ: Leider keine Anleitung zum 
Anbringen des Schildes,bzw. kein Material zur Befestigung anbei. Bin Handwerker - somit kein Problem. Somit von meiner Seite Daumen hoch.


----------



## Kunde (12 Mai 2015)

Ich habe heute meine Klingel bekommen und auch direkt angeschlossen.
Auch ich bin super zufrieden.
Anfangs hatte ich erst Angst zu bestellen auf Grund der schlechten Worte hier.
Aber ich habe einfach auf Rechnung gekauft und werde direkt heute für diese wunderschöne Klingel zahlen!

TOP! DAUMEN HOOOCH!!!!


----------



## bernhard (12 Mai 2015)

http://www.presseportal.de/pm/51005...-auf-firmen-lassen-internetforen-manipulieren


> Viele Unternehmen mißbrauchen Diskussionsforen im Internet für Schleichwerbung und Stimmungsmache. Das berichtet COMPUTERBILD in der aktuellen Ausgabe (9/2005, ab Montag am Kiosk). Eine Werbeagentur gab gegenüber der Redaktion zu, daß sie sich als privater Internetnutzer tarnt, um dann in einem Online-Forum für Klingeltöne zu werben.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Mai 2015)

Schon zu Lesen, dass es auch klappen kann...


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2015)

Na ja - 1 o/oo kann ja auch mal Glück haben ...


----------



## Mitarbeiterin (27 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
es freut uns sehr zu lesen, dass Sie mit unseren Produkten zufrieden sind.
Ich kann Ihnen nur versichern, dass es seit Januar bergauf geht.

Wir freuen uns über das positive Feedback.


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2015)

In dem positiven Feedback sind nur 30 Smilies verwendet worden. Das überzeugt mich noch nicht. Alles in Großschrift und mindestens 50 Ausrufezeichen sollten es schon noch sein.


----------



## Taner T. (26 Juni 2015)

Firma ist eine Katastrophe. Klingel kam kaputt an. Es wurde nicht reagiert. Mahnung, Anwalt dann kam es zum Gerichtsverfahren. Der Termin wurde von Herrn D. nicht wahrgenommen, mit der Begründung er könne sich an nichts erinnern. So jetzt gibt es ein Säumnisurteil. Und der Spass geht weiter. Irgendwann sitzt der Junge vielleicht.


----------



## Skydiver (28 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich hatte eine Funkklingel bestellt! Die Erfahrungen mit "Cyber Design" waren ernüchternd ! Keine Antwort auf Email-Anfragen! Ich kann nur abraten!!

Gruß Skydiver


----------



## BenTigger (29 Juni 2015)

naja, soviel zu 





> Ich kann Ihnen nur versichern, dass es seit Januar bergauf geht.


man ist wohl wieder bergab unterwegs...


----------



## Christine-Kaori (22 Juli 2015)

Meine kurze Erfahrung mit Cyber-Tec-Design:

Am 03.07.15 eine Klingel mit Gravur bestellt, mit KK bezahlt.
Lieferung sollte 7-9 Tage dauern.
Am 14.07.15 habe ich per Email nachgefrat, wann ich mit der Klingel rechnen könnte?!
Antwort am 15.07.15: "Ihre Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung. In unserer Firma ist momentan Urlaubszeit und wir haben einen Mitarbeiterausfall. In der nächsten Woche müsste Ihre Klingel verschickt werden."
In der Zwischenzeit bin ich im Netz auf dieses Forum gestossen und habe mir ernsthaft Sorgen um meine Bestellung gemacht.
Am 20.07.15 schrieb ich der Dame dann nochmal, dass man doch mindestens die Bearbeitungszeit im Shop abändern müsste, wenn man doch weiss, dass Mitarbeiter im Urlaub sind und man nicht mit der Bearbeitung hinterher kommt bzw. man den Kunden von sich aus in Kenntnis zu setzten, dass sich die Lieferung verzögert. Ausserdem habe ich sie darüber informiert, dass ich im Netz über die Firma gelesen habe ( teilweise schlechte bis gar keine Lieferung usw. ) und ich mich nicht lange vertrösten lassen würde, sollte ich nicht in 24Std. eine Rückerstattung oder einen Sendungsnachweis erhalten.
Am 21.07.15 bekam ich die DHL Sendungsnummer mit der Info, dass sie nichts mit der Firma im Forum zu tun hätten?!
Heute kam das Paket. 1A Qualität! Wenn auch moch dass Licht funktioniert, wenn ich sie anschließe, bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## BenTigger (22 Juli 2015)

Komisch nur, das die Mitarbeiterin die hier die Firma vertritt, genau die Firma als Emailadresse angibt.
Hat dann aber nichts damit zu tun? Kundenverarschung nenne ich sowas.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/cyber-design-klingelplatten-24-de.34714/page-11#post-382709


----------



## Christine-Kaori (22 Juli 2015)

Ja, das fand ich auch komisch, die MA sollte ja wissen, dass der Name hier gefallen ist...Naja, nachdem ich gar nicht wusste oder bemerkt hatte, dass man hätte da auch auf Rechnung bestellen hätte können, bin ich jetzt froh, dass mir mir noch alles gut gelaufen ist. Das wollte ich hier nur wiederbeben als Erfahrung.


----------



## IchDepp (6 August 2015)

Oh man, hätte ich doch vorher mal gegoogelt!

Ich hatte am 27.6. eine Edelstahlklingel bestellt, da ich ebendiese bei meiner Nichte (andere Doppelhaushälfte) gesehen hatte. Da diese klasse aussah, habe ich dann gleich eine bestellt. Lieferzeit war dann auch okay. Leider lag nur der kurze, wenig aussagekräftige Montagezettel dabei. Da ich für die Installation einen Handwerker beauftragen wollte, welcher die Klingel bei meiner Nichte angebracht hatte, habe ich nach Inaugenscheinnahme der Klingel, diese beiseite gelegt. Zumal meine Nicht meinte, dass noch ein Adapter bestellt werden müsste. Nun war gestern der Handwerker da und wollte die Klingel montieren. Er stellte dann fest, dass das Befestigungsmaterial (Plexiglasplatte) mit Schrauben fehlte. Bei meiner Nicht war alles vollständig!

Nun versuche ich eine Nachsendung der fehlenden Teile zu erreichen. Eine Kontaktaufnahme per email und Besprechen des AB verliefen bisher erfolglos. Keine Rückmeldung.

Nach Durchlesen dieses Forums schwant mir Böses!


----------



## IchDepp (6 August 2015)

Vielleicht wird alles gut!

Ich habe gerade die Mitarbeiterin telefonisch erreicht. Eine freundliche Person.
Die Platte mit Schrauben wird heute noch verschickt. Sie hätte auch schon auf meine eMail geantwortet. Da Fehler ja menschlich sind, könnte ich den Fauxpas akzeptieren. Hoffe, dass die Sachen bald ankommen.


----------



## Gast TM (3 Oktober 2015)

Bei mir hat es gepasst.
Hallo, ich habe auch bei Cyber Tec Design bestellt. Von mir würde es 4 von 5 Sternen geben. Klingel wurde geliefert sieht gut aus und funktioniert ohne Probleme. Den 1 Punkt Abzug gibt es wegen der Lieferzeit 6-8 Tage ohne Gravur OK aber das es mit Gravur 4-5 Wochen dauert kann man genauso im Produkt hinterlegen.


----------



## Gast 16122015 (16 Dezember 2015)

Ich habe nun auch bei der Firma Cyber Tec Design GmbH eine Klingel gekauft.
Zum Glück kann ich all diesen Kommentaren widersprechen.
Ich habe mit einer sehr netten Frau Schinkel vor der Bestellung telefoniert.
Diese hat mich sehr nett beraten und hat sich viel Zeit für mich genommen.
Auch die Abwicklung war super. Es hat zwar ein paar Tage länger gedauert, als im Internet abgebildet ist,
aber Frau Schinkel erklärte mir, dass in der Firma eine sehr hohe Auftragslage herscht.
Zwei Tage darauf habe ich aber ein wunderschönes Qualitätsprodukt erhalten.
Schöne deutsche Handwerkskunst!

Ich bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Hippo (16 Dezember 2015)

Nur komisch daß alle Jubelperser als anonyme Gäste posten ...
... ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt ...


----------



## jupp11 (16 Dezember 2015)

Gast TM schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es gepasst.
> Hallo, ich habe auch bei Cyber Tec Design bestellt. Von mir würde es 4 von 5 Sternen geben.


Andere Quellen geben da weniger Punkte:
http://www.unternehmen24.info/Firmeninformationen/DE/4052329


> 31 Bewertungen / 2.2 Sterne von 5


Ist ja man gerade ein Jahr alt


> Firmengründung *22.12.2014* (Details anzeigen)


----------



## Eric D. (8 Januar 2016)

Ich habe in November eine videogegensprechanlage mit Fingerprint im bestellt. Ja, die Lieferung hat etwas länger als im Web angegeben - aber das waren mal gerade 10 Tage mehr. Information zur Begründung (Fingerprintmodule gerade nicht lieferbar) der Verzögerung kamen via Email ... Leider war der Router gerade nicht lieferbar, auch hier kam die Information unmittelbar nach der Anfrage. Nun ist alles da, gesamter Vorgang hat ca 3 Wochen gedauert. Ich kann nur positives berichten. Email Kontakt problemlos, telefonisch waren 2-3 Anläufe nötig, da sind hotlines anderer Anbieter deutlich schlimmer.

Die Gebrauchsanweisung hatte ich mir vorab per Email schicken lassen. Schneller und zuverlässiger Kontakt via Fr. Sch. .

Also von mir gibt es 5 von 5 Punkten für das Produkt und 4 von 5 für Kommunikation.


ED aus Hannover


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2016)

Und 5 von 5 Sternen für die Sockenpuppen-Jubelperserei.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2016)

Eric D. schrieb:


> Also von mir gibt es 5 von 5 Punkten für das Produkt und 4 von 5 für Kommunikation.
> ED aus Hannover


Klingt grade danach,:
wir liefern für unsere Verhältnisse mal extrem schnell und bitten den User dann um eine Positive Bewertung bei CB, um gut Wetter zu machen.


----------



## Gastlinchen84 (21 Januar 2016)

*BenTigger,*
dir kann man es auch nicht recht machen, oder?

Vielleicht läufts ja jetzt wirklich unter neuer Leitung besser!
Immer den Ball flach halten, Kollege 

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## BenTigger (21 Januar 2016)

Tja, wenn man 4 Jahre hört, jetzt haben wir was geändert und nun wird es besser, aber nichts passiert außer das die User weiterhin ihre Ware nicht bekommen, dann glaubt man anhand einer einzelnen Meldung nicht wirklich, dass sich nun gravierend was geändert hat.
Insofern habe ich mit meinem Kommentar den Ball gaaaaaanz flach gehalten.
Anbetracht des langen Leidensweg hab ich mich nur bezüglich meines Gefühls geäußert, das diese Nachricht in mir erzeugte.
Überzeugt hat bin ich aber noch lange nicht. Dazu wurde zu oft eine Änderung versprochen und nicht gehalten, nun muss da erst mehr passieren , als das ich überzeugt bin.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2016)

Gastlinchen84 schrieb:


> ...dir kann man es auch nicht recht machen, oder?



Wir sind hier nun alle schon recht lange im Geschäft und wir haben hier schon alles mögliche an Ausreden und an Beschwichtigungs- und Desinformationsversuchen miterlebt. Das ist alles nicht neu. Und damit wir überzeugt werden, da müsste schon etwas mehr kommen.


----------



## SeRo (8 Februar 2016)

Eines vorab: Ja ich bin kein registriertes Mitglied, da dies wahrscheinlich mein einziger Beitrag hier im Forum bleibt und ich, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, ungerne irgendwo meine Daten angebe. Ich habe nichts mit der Firma zutuen o.Ä..

Dennoch wollte auch mal kurz von meinen Erfahrungen berichten da ich natürlich erst bestellt und danach erst nach Erfahrungen gesucht habe (wie man es nicht machen sollte). Mein Gefühl war daher nicht gerade gut.

Bestellt habe ich am 27.01.16 abends eine Edelstahlklingel mit Ambilight. Lieferzeit gem. Shop 4-6 Werktage. Bezahlt mittels Paypal.

Die Bestellung kam heute (08.02.16) per DHL an. Eine Versandbestätigung gab es in meinem Fall nicht vorab per Mail. 

Verarbeitung ist aus meiner Sicht gut und es sind keine Beschädigungen etc. zu sehen. Daher lief bei mir alles gut.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Februar 2016)

SeRo schrieb:


> Daher lief bei mir alles gut.


Mal wieder eins der  anonymen Jubelposting....


----------



## BenTigger (8 Februar 2016)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Mal wieder eins der  anonymen Jubelposting....


Warten wir mal ab, ob hier bald nur noch Jubelpostings und keine Meckerpostings mehr zu lesen sind.


----------



## SeRo (9 Februar 2016)

Ihr seid hier schon ein komisches Völkchen mit eurem angemeldet sein. Ob ich nun angemeldet bin oder nicht macht doch überhaupt keinen Unterschied da ich so oder so meine IP hinterlasse ....

Nichts desto trotz habe ich anbei ein Foto der Rechnung gemacht welche gestern mit im Paket war. 

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=c1f300-1455025101.jpg


----------



## H. Pilch (9 Februar 2016)

Hallo SeRo!

Die Rechnung sieht ja ganz gut aus.
Gibt es auch ein Bild von der Klingel?
Am Besten wäre ja ein Bild von Klingel und Rechnung...

LG
H. Pilch


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2016)

Na und? Was soll das "beweisen"? - Nur, dass es offenbar dort irgendwann tatsächlich mal irgendwelche Klingeln gibt, und Rechnungen auch. Es bleibt jedoch das Geschmäckle dahingehend, dass etliche Betroffene hier seitenlang über Nichtlieferung berichtet haben.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Februar 2016)

SeRo schrieb:


> Ihr seid hier schon ein komisches Völkchen mit eurem angemeldet sein. Ob ich nun angemeldet bin oder nicht macht doch überhaupt keinen Unterschied da ich so oder so meine IP hinterlasse ....



Nur geht es hier gar nicht um eine IP Adresse.
Sondern angemeldete User können auch über PN (Persönliche Nachrichten) kontaktiert werden und es können Fragen gestellt werden.
Das ist bei Gästen ohne Anmeldung nicht möglich.



> Am Besten wäre ja ein Bild von Klingel und Rechnung...



ist eine schon oft gestellte Frage hier im Forum.
Doch komischerweise wurde grade das bisher immer abgeleht... Warum nur?

Und warum nur, reagieren diese anonymen Jubelposter immer gleich, wenn man sie nicht sofort mit Dankesworten und Lobenhymnen segnet?



> dir kann man es auch nicht recht machen, oder?





> Ihr seid hier schon ein komisches Völkchen mit eurem angemeldet sein



Das erzeugt wiederum den Verdacht, es ist der selbe Poster mit Jubelpostingauftrag.
Denn warum will der User es UNS Recht machen?
Warum sind WIR für dich ein kömischen Völkchen?

Warum das? Nun, in den letzten 15 Jahren haben wir oft genug grad derartiges hier im Forum erleben dürfen.
Unsere Erfahrung ist eben, wie oft versucht wird, so ein gutes Licht zu erzeugen, anstelle wirklich was zu tun.

Da fällt es eben auch hier schwer, daran zu glauben, wenn nur solche Jubelpostings reinkommen. 
Warum wird bzw. wurde den Usern mit den schlechten Erfahrungen nicht so geholfen, dass diese anfingen zu jubeln? 
DAS wäre überzeugend.


----------



## SeRo (10 Februar 2016)

Gerne ist anbei noch ein Bild von der Klingel + Rechnung. 
Bevor jetzt vermutlich kommt das diese ja nicht verbaut ist: 1. Muss der Name noch auf die Klingel und das geht nicht wenn diese bereits an der Wand ist (Demontage Glas nur von hinten möglich), 2. wegen Kernsanierung ist der Eingang nicht fertig (erst in ca. 2 Monaten)
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=0db2c1-1455096565.jpg

Mir noch aufgefallen (vor dem ersten Forumsbeitrag), dass keine Anleitung bei dem Paket beilag. Ist normalerweise für mich auch nicht wieder schlimm, da ich sicherheitshalber ca. 8 einzelne Adern bis zur Klingel geführt habe und somit machen kann was ich möchte. 
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich nach der Anleitung am 8. Februar 2016 um 15:29 per Mail gefragt.
Antwort samt Anleitung kam am 9. Februar 2016 um 09:01
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=b41d40-1455096524.jpg

Wenn jeder der mal etwas positives zu berichten hat so an den "Pranger" gestellt wir ist es für mich auch kein Wunder wenn sich keiner mehr meldet. 
Ich kenne wahrscheinlich niemanden der hier mitliest von daher könnte es mir auch einfach egal sein was hier steht, da ich ja keinerlei Probleme hatte. 
Doch ich wollte gerne meine persönliche Erfahrung teilen, da ich ja auch gerne Rezessionen etc. lese


----------



## BenTigger (10 Februar 2016)

Tja SeRo, du bist der erste, der auf unsere Nachfragen tatsächlich reagiert.

Das zumindest lässt wieder hoffen, das inzwischen tatsächlich etwas getan wird.

Du zumindest bist der erste, der auch belegt, dass auf Anfrage innerhalb eines Tages auch eine Reaktion kam, die dich zufrieden stellte.
So jedenfalls sieht es nicht mehr nach einem Firmenangehörigenjubelposting aus, sondern schon eher nach einer Kundenzession.

Danke dafür.


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2016)

Jup, bisher kamen Jubelposts á la "Weiß nicht was ihr habt, bei mir war alles erste Sahne" und das war dann ein einziger Post und keine Reaktion auf Rückfragen.
Nur seltsam daß die Posts der Jubelperser immer verdammich ähnlich sahen ...


----------



## Steff_Ro (6 April 2016)

Ich sag nur "Cyber Design" *piep*verein ... liefern defektes Sendeteil versprechen Umtausch und NICHTS geschieht. E-Mail`s werden ignoriert ... angeblich ruft man außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten an ... Kauft lieber woanders!

Modedit: Immer schön die Contenance bewahren ...


----------



## BenTigger (6 April 2016)

Gastlinchen84 schrieb:


> *BenTigger,*
> dir kann man es auch nicht recht machen, oder?
> 
> Vielleicht läufts ja jetzt wirklich unter neuer Leitung besser!
> ...




Tja JETZT hätte cyber-Design die Chance zu zeigen, dass sich wirklich was geändert hat und noch diese Woche meldet sich der User zurück, dass er kontaktiert und ihm geholfen wurde...

Aber ich glaub noch nicht dran....

Denn das sind immer noch genau die gleichen negativen Servicevorwürfe wie sie seit Jahren genannt werden....


----------



## Cyber Tec Design GmbH (11 April 2016)

Steff_Ro schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "Cyber Design" *piep*verein ... liefern defektes Sendeteil versprechen Umtausch und NICHTS geschieht. E-Mail`s werden ignoriert ... angeblich ruft man außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten an ... Kauft lieber woanders!
> 
> Modedit: Immer schön die Contenance bewahren ...




Hallo Steff_Ro,

können Sie mir bitte sagen wann Sie eine E-Mail geschrieben haben? 
Ich habe leider keine E-Mail gefunden, bei der es um einen defekten Sender geht.

Selbstverständlich senden wir Ihnen eine neue Klingel. 
Nur wenn der Sender der Funkklingel nicht funktioniert, 
benötigen wir die Klingel nochmal hier zur Reperatur. 
Wenn es nur der Empfänger wäre, könnten wir einfach so einen Neuen raus schicken.

Gerne können Sie uns die Mail nochmal zukommen lassen,
ich rufe Sie dann gerne an.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## enttäuschte Kundin (21 Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe am 30.04.16 eine Klingel mit Gravur bei cyber tec bestellt. Am gleichen Tag per PayPal bezahlt.  Voraussichtliche Lieferzeit 9-11 Tage. Seit dem keine Nachricht von der Firma erhalten. .. Telefonisch nicht erreichbar,da wegen Krankheit das Büro z. Zt. nicht besetzt ist. .. Aber auch per Kontaktformular/E-Mail keine Rückmeldung. .. 
Bin mega enttäuscht.  Habe die Klingel für meine Kinder als Geschenk bestellt. Musste mittlerweile einen selbstgemachten Gutschein hierfür basteln:  zum verschenken. .. Kinder haben schon nach der Lieferung gefragt und ich bekomme keinen Kontakt mit der Firma zustande.... überlege, PayPal einzuschalten und das Geld zurück zu fordern. ... 

Grüße von einer enttäuschten Kundin


----------



## BenTigger (21 Mai 2016)

Schade das die ihren Laden nicht in den Griff bekommen.
Wenn wegen einer kranken Person das Büro lahm liegt und keine Kundenanfragen mehr bearbeitet werden, zeugt das von Unwillen und/oder Unfähigkeit.
Ich würde als Chef zumindest eine Aushilfe anstellen , auch wenn ich meine, sie kann den Ablauf nicht steuern, zumindest könnte sie die Kundenanfragen bearbeiten und so Service zeigen.
Aber nööö lieber bestätigt man immer wieder die bedenken der Verbraucherschützer, dass der  Laden nicht empfehlenswert ist.

Naja , oder man kann einfach keine ausgefüllten  Kontaktformulare oder E-Mails finden.
( Standardausrede der letzten Zeit )


----------



## enttäuschte Kundin (21 Mai 2016)

Jetzt habe ich mich Tage geärgert. Versucht jemanden von cyber tec zu erreichen und schreibe hier den Beitrag......: und ein paar Stunden später kommt die Klingel mit der Post.... wenn man mich informiert hätte, wären mir Aufregungen erspart geblieben. ... aber vielen Dank! !!!! Auch wenn ich den Service trotzdem als ein wenig enttäuschend empfinde,  aber die Klingel ist chic...


----------



## BenTigger (21 Mai 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Das bestätigt gernau das, was ich im Beitrag vor dir (und auch anderen vorher) bemängelte.
KUNDENINFORMATION, egal welcher Art, ist das Hauptstandbein im Handwerk.
Meine Kunden hören lieber, du ich schaff das diesen Monat nicht mehr, eher übernächsten Monat.
Dann wissen sie Bescheid und grübeln nicht, warum ich mich nicht melde.
Ich informiere die z.B. auch am Wochenende und wenn ich krank bin.
Da war dann noch nie einer böse.
Eher: "Sag Bescheid, wenns dir besser geht und du zu uns kommen kannst."


----------



## enttäuschte Kundin (21 Mai 2016)

Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung! 
Ohne irgendeine Rückmeldung vom Verkäufer, macht man sich als Kunde irgendwann wilde Gedanken und Sorge, dass man betrogen worden ist . .. Ich habe für vieles Verständnis: aber nicht,  wenn ich als Kunde so ignoriert werde... Das ist schon ein echt blödes Gefühl. ..


----------



## Bianka (10 Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 

gibt es neuere Informationen zu diesem Shop? 
Ich habe am 30.09. eine Klingelplatte bestellt und bisher auch kein Feedback erhalten. Telefonisch ist niemand erreichbar :-(
Die Fassade unseres Hauses ist bald fertig und da wäre ne Klingel ja ganz nett.

Wäre super wenn noch wer andere Kontaktdaten für mich hätte.

Viele Grüße, 
Bianka


----------



## BenTigger (10 Oktober 2016)

30.9??
Welches Jahr??

Dieses Jahr?? Na dann sei nicht so Ungeduldig. Das sind ja erst 4 Werktage vergangen. Da dauert das abarbeiten immer so 10 bis 40 Werktage.
Wenn du Glück hast....

Letztes Jahr??

{/Ironie on} Na dann kannst du so langsam mal mit einer Reaktion rechnen  {/Ironie off}


----------



## Bianka (13 Oktober 2016)

Guten Morgen,

natürlich 30.09. diesen Jahres. Ich bin es allerdings gewohnt eine AB zeitnah (weniger als 4 Werktage) zu erhalten. Außerdem verunsichert es natürlich wenn man diesen Beitrag liest und man telefonisch niemanden erreichen kann.

Und nun kommt das große ABER... ich wurde Montag nachmittag zurückgerufen und man sagte mir die Klingel wäre verschickt worden. Es gab auch eine Sendungsnummer zur Verfolgung und Dienstag wurde sie zugestellt. 

Es wäre toll wenn die Firma etwas an ihrer Erreichbarkeit verbessert und vielleicht Auftragsbestätigungen oä verschickt. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2016)

Die Meinungen über diese Firma schwanken in der Bandbreite vom absoluten Dilettanten bis hin zum Betrüger.
Mal kommen dann Meldungen der Firma selber daß jetzt alles besser würde und man die Probleme im Griff hätte, dann eins oder zwei Jubelperser und dann schlagen wieder die Beschwerden ein und der Reigen beginnt von vorne.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Oktober 2016)

Deckt sich mit Berichten in anderen Foren z.B https://www.webwiki.de/klingelplatten24.de

Zwei Jubelperserberichte  mit Note sehr gut  und drei  sehr negative Berichte mit Note mangelhaft   ergibt einen Duchschnitt von befriedigend....


----------



## Nadine Mutter2710 (1 Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen , leider habe ich das Forum erst gefunden nachdem ich bestellt habe. Am 22. November habe ich die Bestellung abgeschickt. Warte heute noch auf eine Auftragsbestätigung.
Habe auch schon per Mail ganz freundliche angefragt ob mein Auftrag eingegangen ist. Natürlich geht es mir wie sehr vielen hier. Keine Reaktion. Da wir die Klingel dringend benötigen haben wir uns auf die Zeit von 8-10 Tagen verlassen. Aber wenn ich hier so lese kann ich das wohl vergessen. Hätten wir uns wohl besser vorher informiert denn dann wäre die Bestellung sicher nicht an Cyber Tec Design gegangen .


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2016)

Wo ist das (wirkliche) Problem?
Hast Du schon irgendwas bezahlt?
Ich hoffe nicht!
Dann kannst Du doch total risikofrei eine Auftragsstornierung nachschicken.


----------



## Nadine Mutter2710 (4 Dezember 2016)

Nadine Mutter2710 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen , leider habe ich das Forum erst gefunden nachdem ich bestellt habe. Am 22. November habe ich die Bestellung abgeschickt. Warte heute noch auf eine Auftragsbestätigung.
> Habe auch schon per Mail ganz freundliche angefragt ob mein Auftrag eingegangen ist. Natürlich geht es mir wie sehr vielen hier. Keine Reaktion. Da wir die Klingel dringend benötigen haben wir uns auf die Zeit von 8-10 Tagen verlassen. Aber wenn ich hier so lese kann ich das wohl vergessen. Hätten wir uns wohl besser vorher informiert denn dann wäre die Bestellung sicher nicht an Cyber Tec Design gegangen .



Ja ich habe schon bezahlt zwar per PayPal habe aber noch nie etwas zurück geholt von PayPal .


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2016)

Du hast 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht. Das ist am Dienstag zu Ende.
D.h. Fax am Montag wäre noch fristgerecht.


----------



## bad Dragon (8 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe im August bei Cyber-Tec-Design eine Edelstahl-Funkklingel bestellt. (Laut C-T-D hält die Batterie in der Funkklingel bis zu 2 Jahre) Soweit so gut! Lieferung war in Ordnung und es war eine wirklich schöne Klingel. Nur leider waren nach spätestens 14 Tagen, die aaa-Batterien rappelleer!
Selbst die teuersten Marken-Batterien brachten kein besseres Ergebnis (Und die Klingel wurde wirklich selten betätigt!). Ich habe die Klingel zur Reparatur (Absprache mit C-T-D) eingeschickt. Angeblich wollte man die Module wechseln. Als mir das dann alles zu lange dauerte und ich das bei C-T-D zum Ausdruck brachte, kam die Mail: Die Funkklingel läßt sich nicht reparieren, sie bekommen ihr Geld zurück. Bis heute hat sich nichts getan, bin mal gespannt!


----------



## bad Dragon (29 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, zuerst sollte meine Funkklingel repariert werden, dann war sie angeblich nicht zu reparieren. Dann wurde doch repariert. Fazit: Jetzt geht noch weniger als vorher!
Ich werde das Ding jetzt unfrei (Denn auf vorauslagtes Porto warte ich immer noch) ein letztes Mal zur Reparatur schicken. Wenn das Ding anschließend nicht in einem tadellosen Zustand ist, schalte ich einen Anwalt (soll der sich mit CYBERTEC DESIGN auseinandersetzen; dafür sind Anwälte da) ein. Ich bin die Sache endgültig leid. Ich kann nur eines sagen: Finger weg von Cybertec Design!!!!


----------



## BenTigger (29 Dezember 2016)

bad Dragon schrieb:


> Ich kann nur eines sagen: Finger weg von Cybertec Design!!!!



[Ironie]
Wieso denn das?? Die haben doch alles im Griff und alle Probleme beseitigt, wie eine Mitarbeiterin immer wieder schreibt: Deren Kundensupport ist Spitze.....
Man muss denen nur extrem viele Chancen geben.
Aber nein, nach 4 Monaten nicht reagieren bzw. nicht zufriedenstellen des Mankos, gleich meckern...das macht man doch nicht...:-(
[/Ironie]

Denn vor 1,75, Jahren schrieb man ja:



Mitarbeiterin schrieb:


> An MALERIN
> Es ist ganz sicher keine MASCHE, denn man schreibt natürlich eher, wenn man etwas zu meckern hat, als wenn man zufrieden ist. Und die Zahl der zufriedenen Kunden überwiegt zum Glück! Wir sind wirklich sehr bemüht uns um alle Kunden zu kümmern.
> Vielleicht auch mal das positive sehen statt immer aufs neue zu meckern und keine neue Chance zu geben.
> DANKE im voraus.



und vor 2,25 Jahren schrieb man ja auch schon:



NanoTecDesign schrieb:


> *Hallo, *
> 
> _ich bin eine Mitarbeiterin von NanoTecDesign_ und möchte mich zu all diesen Themen äußern.
> 
> ...



Tja und immer noch die selben Kundenprobleme? Naja innerhalb von 2 Jahren kann man das ja nicht lösen...

Mir tut es leid, dass meine damalige Einschätzung immer noch zutrifft.

Siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/cyber-design-klingelplatten-24-de.34714/page-11#post-382710


----------



## bad Dragon (29 Dezember 2016)

Leider, leider, leider! CYBERTEC DESIGN arbeitet äußerst erfolgreich und großer Kreativität am weiteren Ausbau seines Negertivimages!


----------



## GLAMAT (15 Januar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,
wir finden Cyber Tec Design GmbH ist eine Katastrophe.
Im November 2016 haben wir Video Türsprechanlage bestellt, bis jetzt ist nichts passiert, die antworten nicht auf telefonanrufe, nicht auf Emails und auch nicht auf die Briefe (obwohl die Briefe annehmen)
*Nächste Woche gehen wir zum Anwalt und das wird für die teuer, es reicht, haben kein Bock mehr auf diese Firma.*


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2017)

Mit welcher Begründung?
Existiert ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag? D.h. Bestellung UND Bestellbestätigung? Bereits geleistete Zahlungen?
Wenn Du jetzt 3x mit "nein" antwortest schick denen einen Brief per Einwurfeinschreiben in dem Du den Rücktritt von Deiner Bestellung erklärst und dann laß Dich im Mondschein besuchen


----------



## GLAMAT (16 Januar 2017)

Leider ist das 3× Ja,  Rücktrittschreiben haben sie auch schon bekommen. Und immer noch nichts passiert. Das ist ein rechtskräftiger Grund zum Anwalt zu gehen.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2017)

@NanoTecDesign @malerin

Wo bleibt euer viel versprochener Einsatz? Oder habt ihr auch schon dazugelernt und aufgegeben?


----------



## Al Bundy (8 Februar 2017)

... ein weiterer Strich für die Statistik: 

Bestellung am 26.11.2016. Auftragsbestätigung mit Zahlungsanweisung noch am selben Tag. Natürlich Vorauskasse (192,30€). Lieferzeit: 3 Wochen. Am 26.12.2016 erste Rückfrage zum Bearbeitungsstand per Mail, da weder Lieferung noch sonstige Kontaktaufname: no response. Weitere Versuche per website und Mail am 05.01. und 13.01.2017: no response. Telefon? Entweder ist der Anschluss bereits tot oder es ertönt eine Ansage vom Band: "Zur Zeit ist niemand erreichbar". Info an Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen. Auch hier no response (danke!). Anzeige bei der Polizei.

Bitte an alle Leidtragenden: Erstattet Anzeige!

Save, Al


----------



## JB01 (3 März 2017)

Hi;
brauchten eine neue Türklingel; bei tuerklingel-24.de eine schöne Klingel gefunden; eine Schönere habe ich im Netz nicht gefunden; aufgrund der Erfahrungen hier im Forum aber skeptisch gewesen; habe die Klingel ohne Gravur bestellt; kann ich aber auch noch vor Ort gravieren lassen; den Artikel per Nachnahme bestellt; bei einem Gesamtpreis von 74€ sind 2€ Nachnahme zu verschmerzen; am letzten WE bestellt; heute (nach 5 Tagen, Freitag) die Klingel mit der Post angekommen; Verpackung top, Qualität der Klingel m.E. top; massiver Edelstahl; der Taster macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck; den kann ich ggfs. auch selber ersetzen bei Problemen; für mich bei der Bestellung alles gut gelaufen; habe ich nichts zu meckern; würde ich jederzeit wieder machen; Gruß


----------



## jupp11 (3 März 2017)

Wieviel Rabatt bekommt man wohl für Jubelpostings....


----------



## hellboy_43 (15 März 2017)

10%


----------



## jupp11 (16 März 2017)

nur so wenig?


----------



## Korigit (27 April 2017)

JB01 schrieb:


> Hi;
> brauchten eine neue Türklingel; bei tuerklingel-24.de eine schöne Klingel gefunden; eine Schönere habe ich im Netz nicht gefunden; aufgrund der Erfahrungen hier im Forum aber skeptisch gewesen; habe die Klingel ohne Gravur bestellt; kann ich aber auch noch vor Ort gravieren lassen; den Artikel per Nachnahme bestellt; bei einem Gesamtpreis von 74€ sind 2€ Nachnahme zu verschmerzen; am letzten WE bestellt; heute (nach 5 Tagen, Freitag) die Klingel mit der Post angekommen; Verpackung top, Qualität der Klingel m.E. top; massiver Edelstahl; der Taster macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck; den kann ich ggfs. auch selber ersetzen bei Problemen; für mich bei der Bestellung alles gut gelaufen; habe ich nichts zu meckern; würde ich jederzeit wieder machen; Gruß



Hallo. Ich hoffe sie haben glück. Wir haben auch eine bestellt. Im oktober  kam gut an sah gut aus. Leider fängt sie jetzt an zu Rosten was bei  Edelstahl ja eigentlich nicht passieren sollte.


----------



## Sh0rty (29 Mai 2017)

Habe am 22.05 eine Klingel bestellt bei Klingelknopf24.de mit einer Frage/Bitte im Bestellformular. Da keiner sich gemeldet hat bis heute und keiner ans Telefon ging, habe ich eine Recherche gemacht zur Seriösität von Cyber-Tec Design, alias Klingelknopf24.de und kam auf dieses Forum. Ich war erschrocken als ich diesen Thread durchblätterte.
Das Gute ist, dass die Paypal Bezahlfunktion nicht funktionierte bei der Bestellung und ich per Rechnung bestellt habe 
Habe heute sofort die Bestellung storniert, das war mir zu heikel. Habe dann eine Klingel von Mabea-Edelstahlklingeln bestellt. Hoffe der Laden ist seriös, habe zumindest nicht negatives drüber gelesen.

Gut das es dieses Forum gibt zum Meinungs/Erfahrungsaustausch !


----------



## Sh0rty (1 Juni 2017)

Noch ein Nachtrag zu meiner Bestellung bei Mabea Edelstahlklingeln. 
Montag 29.05 um 10:30 bestellt, Donnerstag 01.06 kam die Klingel. Wurde über den Versand informiert. War alles professionell. Klingel äußerlich einwandfrei, sehr gut verpackt, mit Anleitung. Qualitativ auf den ersten Blick gute Qualität, Einbau dann am Wochenende. Alles in allem eine eindeutige Weiterempfehlung, falls jemand eine schicke Klingel sucht. Gruß Sh0rty


----------



## Hippo (1 Juni 2017)

Anonymer Jubelperser oder mal das Korn das das blinde Huhn findet ...


----------



## Sh0rty (2 Juni 2017)

@Hippo 
Ich weiß nicht genau wen du meinst, aber ich fühle mich angesprochen, da du nach mir postest.

1) Anonym: Das Forum ist nützlich, aber weiß Gott nicht so interessant für mich, dass ich dauerhaft die Threads verfolge, wozu sollte ich mich registrieren ?

2) Jubelperser ? Für mich ist das eine abwertende Bezeichnung. Als Moderator würde ich vernünftige Posts erwarten.  Bitte Erkläre mir den Zusammenhang zu meinem Post, Danke.

Gruß Sh0rty


----------



## Hippo (2 Juni 2017)

Das ist relativ schnell erklärt.
Der Post läuft 6 Jahre
Nachgewiesene positive Rückmeldungen Fehlanzeige trotz Nachfrage keine
D.h. gefühlte 99% Klagen über die Firma

Wenn Dein Post stimmt und Du kein Jubelperser bist kannst Du die entsprechenden Unterlagen mit Fotos der Klingel an [email protected] oder an [email protected] schicken und damit Deine positive Erfahrung bestätigen.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Juni 2017)

Aehm Hippo, beides lesen, er hat NICHT die Firma des hiesigen Threads bejubelt, sondern eben das er es dort nicht bekommen hat, sondern danach bei einer anderen Firma und die lobte er. Das ist etwas verwirrend in seinem Post, da er das Datum nur als Unterschied machte....

Sorry Sh0rty, leider kommt  hier immer mal wieder ein Jubelpostings rein, der sagt,  hurra nu ist alles besser um dann viele neue Beschwerden zu generieren, da die das glaubten und in den selben Mist wanderten, wie zuvor.

Da liest mancher die Jubelpostings nicht mehr so genau.


----------



## Hippo (2 Juni 2017)

Ups - **notiz an mich**  Lesebrille neu bestellen ...
Sorry shorty


----------



## Sh0rty (2 Juni 2017)

@BenTigger Thx für die Moderation, es stellt sich genau so dar wie du es jetzt nochmal verdeutlicht hast.

Hatte ebenfalls bei der meist verrufenen und nur selten gelobten Firma was bestellt, das Verhalten kam mir komisch vor, dann kam die Recherche über die Firma, weswegen ich auf dieses Forum gestossen bin. Habe dann schnell die Bestellung storniert.

In einen der ersten Posts wurden 3 alternativ Links vorgeschlagen ohne dass ich weiter eine Resonanz hierüber gelesen, was mich jedoch interessiert hätte. Der Jubelpost auf Firma 2, ist eine sachlich positive Darstellung meiner zweiten Bestellung und ein Jubel wert.

Vielleicht hilft das Anderen,
Gruß Sh0rty


----------



## Geprellter kunde (27 Juni 2017)

Hallo,ich habe auch bei der hier oft genannten firma bestellt und wurde bitter enttäuscht. Nachdem ich mich umgeschaut habe scheint es da noch mehr seiten zu geben. Www.funkklingeln24.de
Hat auch die selbe aufmache und das gleiche gefasel.....


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juni 2017)

Klingelplatten24.de ist nicht mehr aktiv. Die Domain ist nach Ungarn verscherbelt worden.
funkklingeln24.de ist auf  Name  und Adresse in Osnabrück registriert. Welcher Zufall....

Taucht übrigens bei ebay auf https://www.google.de/#q="Obere+Martinistr.21"+osnabrück+site:ebay.de


----------



## Müller (28 Juni 2017)

Hallo ich habe was bei der Firma gekauft meine Geld ist weg dann bin ich hin gefahren keiner da es ist eine betrüger Firma Vorsicht Herr P.dxxx ist einer der Inhaber von der Firma jetzt hat er neue Seite auf gemacht die Seite http://funkklingeln24.de ist nicht auf sein Namen gemeldet aber auch auf ein dxxx ich habe die jetzt angezeigt und kann es nur jedem raten das auch zu machen ich habe ein wirtschafts Auskunft mir geholt über die Firma sehe da Insolvenz!! Ich denke die mache. Noch viel Geld und dann sind die weg eine Frage der Zeit und auf Briefe Antworten die nicht Telefon auch nicht


Klarnamen unkenntlich gemacht.
Forenregeln beachten!


----------



## Franken (29 Juni 2017)

Hallo ich kann mich nur  anschließen zu denn Thema ich habe ein türsprechanlage gekauft und das geht schon seid 6 Wochen so keine wahre kein antwort dann min ich auch Dortmund extra nach Osnabrück gefahren.und sehe da ich habe ein Mitarbeiter angetroffen er war alleine dort ein kompletter Mensch der sehr viel zu erzählen hat er sagt mir der Chef wehre an allem schuld und so wie es ausschaut wehren die wohl Insolvenz er hätte kein Lohn bekommen angeblich sind da noch mehr Leute am arbeiten der Laden ist dreckig überall liegt Müll ich sollte am 14:30 Uhr wieder kommen da soll der Chef im Haus sein bin dann noch mal hin und keiner mehr da jetzt geht ich zum Anwalt und zeige die Firma an


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2017)

Schon mal einem Nackten in die Tasche gegriffen?
Hast Du schon bezahlt oder auf Rechnung bestellt?


----------



## BenTigger (29 Juni 2017)

Mist, mussten wir wieder mal recht behalten, was unsere Erfahrung mit derartigen Firmenauftreten und deren Versprechen angeht.
Nichts als hohler Wind. Immer wieder versprechen, es wird besser und uns angreifen, wenn wir sagen, es passiert nichts und Kundenservice geht anders.


----------



## Müller (29 Juni 2017)

Ich kann nur sagen ab zu Polizei und Anzeigen sonst machen die immer weiter


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2017)

Wegen welcher Straftat?
Schlamperei?
Dilettantismus?


----------



## Müller (29 Juni 2017)

Wegen online Betrug ich habe die angezeigt habe Peer vorkasse bezahlt


----------



## Gast 123 (14 Juli 2017)

Hallo Ihr alle.
Ich war die tage auch Vorort bei der Firma der typ der da rumlief sagte mir das selbe. Firma ist Insolvent. Er habe auch kein Lohn bekommen und die anderen sind zuhause. 2015 bis sommer 2016 war Wohl zur Rettung der Kundenzufriedenheit ein neuer GF eingestellt worden, der wollte am Image der Firma arbeiten und den Kundenservice hochreisen. Doch der wurde wohl laut dem Mitarbeiter von Herr D. und seinem Teilhaberkollegen regelrecht mit Steinen überhäuft und hatte darauf auch gekündigt. Das was dann wohl die Fase hier, wo es besser werden sollte. Und jetzt will der Herr D. alleine über www.funkklingel24.de seine Machenschaften fortführen. 
Soweit zu der Aussage Vorort.

Ich habe meine Bestellung Storniert und Klage eingereicht da ich schon bezahlt hatte.

Also Aufpassen Leute, das Schifft sinkt bei Cyber Tec. Aber Herr D. scheint da abgebrüht zu sein.


----------



## ich bins nicht (15 Juli 2017)

Webseite ist nicht mehr erreichbar


----------



## BenTigger (15 Juli 2017)

na dann können wir ja sicher bald den Titel des Treads erweitern


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juli 2017)

ich bins nicht schrieb:


> Webseite ist nicht mehr erreichbar


ist nicht (mehr?)  registriert. 
Googeln mit der Domain führt nur zu diesem  Thread zu keinem Treffer.
Kann  nur nur sehr kurze Zeit existiert haben.


----------



## Müller (16 Juli 2017)

38 IN 13/17 : Über das Vermögen der Cyber-Tec-Design GmbH, Pagenstecher Str. 74, 49090 Osnabrück (AG Osnabrück, HRB 209010), ist am 10.07.2017 um 15:17 Uhr das Insolvenzverfahren eröffnet worden. Insolvenzverwalterin ist: Rechtsanwältin Maike Tallen, Mindener Straße 127, 49084 Osnabrück, Tel.: 0541-800498-46, Fax: 0541-800498-50, E-Mail: [email protected]. 


Der Schuldnerin wird die Verfügung  über ihre zur Insolvenzmasse gehörendes gegenwärtiges und zukünftiges Vermögen für die Dauer des Insolvenzverfahrens verboten. Die Verfügungsbefugnis wird der Insolvenzverwalterin übertragen. Schuldbefreiende Leistungen an die Schuldnerin können  nach dem Eröffnungszeitpunkt nicht mehr erfolgen, wird gleichwohl an die Schuldnerin geleistet und gelangen die Mittel nicht zur Masse, besteht die Gefahr der nochmaligen Leistungsverpflichtung gegenüber der Insolvenzverwalterin.


Die Insolvenzverwalterin wird mit der Durchführung der Zustellungen gemäß 
§ 8 Abs. 3 InsO beauftragt.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juli 2017)

Fragt sich, wieviel vorher "beiseite" geschafft worden ist....


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2017)

Müller schrieb:


> Schuldbefreiende Leistungen an die Schuldnerin können nach dem Eröffnungszeitpunkt nicht mehr erfolgen, wird gleichwohl an die Schuldnerin geleistet und gelangen die Mittel nicht zur Masse, besteht die Gefahr der nochmaligen Leistungsverpflichtung gegenüber der Insolvenzverwalterin.


Heißt ja eigentlich Du mußt vor jeder Zahlung an irgendwen prüfen ob eine Inso am laufen ist ...


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juli 2017)

http://www.klingelknopf24.de/info/impressum.html und
http://cyber-tec-design_gmbh-osnabrueck.firmen-informer.de/ existieren  (virtuell) noch immer 
Unter der Adresse liefert Google ein "Mehrzweckhaus" mit mehreren Unternehmen unter anderm Restaurants:
https://www.google.de/#q=Pagenstecher+Str.+74,+49090+Osnabrück


----------



## Waldi (4 September 2017)

Komisch wie es aussieht haben die die insolvenz vom tisch und nen neue adresse Rugoweg 12 in hasbergen gaste. Untter www. Funkklingel24.de. das wird dann wohl der besagte herrn.D sein im alleingang wir der mittarbeiter schon sagte.


----------



## ich bins nicht (4 September 2017)

www.Funkklingel24.de gibt es nicht


----------



## BenTigger (5 September 2017)

mehrzahl von klingel =klingeln 24 dann klappts


----------



## anonym_19/09/2017 (19 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ähnliches Problem, bei uns ist die Klingel zwar angekommen und nicht defekt, die Software ist für uns aber ein Riesen-Problem. Durch diesen Thread bin ich auf die zahlreichen Geschäfte von Herr. D gestoßen, inklusive der ganzen fehlenden Steuer-Nummern, fehlender Impressen et cetera – sehr gruselig. Hoffen wir für ihn, dass das nicht ans Finanzamt weitergeleitet wird. 

Jetzt aber zu unserem Problem - die Software läuft bei uns nicht, die Amazon-Seite (die natürlich mittlerweile nicht mehr existent ist...) sagt das es maximal mit Windows 7 32 Bit benutzbar ist. Wir sind in einem Büro, W732 wird es aus Sicherheitsgründen hier garantiert nicht mehr geben. Anfragen zu dem Thema sind leider ignoriert worden. Kann uns jemand weiterhelfen der ein ähnliches Problem hatte? Wir möchten dringend andere Sounds auf die Klingel ziehen, haben aber mindestens W764.

Danke!


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2017)

Schätze die einfachste Variante dürfte sein einen Standalone mit 7/32 herzurichten und damit zu arbeiten


----------



## anonym_19/09/2017 (19 September 2017)

Hippo schrieb:


> Schätze die einfachste Variante dürfte sein einen Standalone mit 7/32 herzurichten und damit zu arbeiten


Auf keinen Fall... ich habe jetzt die Software aus der Klingel gezogen und versuche das jetzt mit dem Kompabilitätsmodus auf Windows 10. Wenn das nicht funktioniert kann'er seine Klingel zurückhaben.

Aber danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2017)

anonym_19/09/2017 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht funktioniert kann'er seine Klingel zurückhaben.


Schlechte Idee! Dann ist die Klingel und das Geld womöglich weg.


----------



## anonym_19/09/2017 (19 September 2017)

Reducal schrieb:


> Schlechte Idee! Dann ist die Klingel und das Geld womöglich weg.


In dem Fall würden wir dann natürlich klagen.

Aber ehrlich, was soll das bitte? In 2017 Software ausliefern die - laut Hersteller nur auf Win7/32 läuft - in den Anleitung auf der Software nur über WinXP/7/2000 spricht und selbst dann im Komp.-Modus nicht läuft? Das ist doch reiner Beschiss. Das der Typ offensichtlich nicht sauber ist sieht man ja an den 16 Seiten Beschwerden hier, aber das ist jetzt der Punkt wo die Meldung an das Finanzamt rausgeht, alleine schon für die falschen (und verschiedenen) Steuer-Nummern der ganzen Websiten.


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2017)

anonym_19/09/2017 schrieb:


> In dem Fall würden wir dann natürlich klagen.


....und gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher werfen!


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2017)

Wenn ich den Thread richtig im Kopf habe wolten da schon mehr das Geld zurück ...
... und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind warten sie noch heute ...


----------



## anonym_19/09/2017 (19 September 2017)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Thread richtig im Kopf habe wolten da schon mehr das Geld zurück ...
> ... und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind warten sie noch heute ...


Hm — aber das einfach zu akzeptieren ist nicht okay.
Der Typ verarscht mit jeder neuen Firma mehr Leute und in einem effektiven Rechts-Staat wie Deutschland muss es auch die Aufgabe der Bürger sein, dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2017)

Und was bringts?
Du zahlst Deinen Anwalt, Du zahlst die Gerichtskosten, bist wenns blöd läuft die Klingel auch noch los? Heißt Du Robin Hood?


----------



## BenTigger (22 September 2017)

Selbst wenn der Richter sagt, das du das Geld wiederbekommst, bleibst du auf Klingel, Anwalts und Gerichtskosten sitzen, weil er seine Firma inzwischen Insolvent gemeldet hat.
Eine neue Firma ist dann aber nicht mehr haftbar, auch wenn sie den selben Geschäftsführer hat.


----------



## bullpower (11 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Thread soeben durchgelesen. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren bei cyper-tec eine edelstahlklingel mit hintergrundbeleuchtung bestellt. nun leuchten die leds nicht mehr komplett. cyper-tec ist nicht mehr zu erreichen. und bei klingelknopf24 würde mir ein "michael schöndube" als GF von cyper-tec genannt. 
Klingelknopf24 hätte einige seiten von cyper-tec übernommen und auch deren MA. 
nun lese ich das der GF von klingelknopf24 auch "suspekt" ist.
Kann jemand dazu etwas sagen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ich bins nicht (12 Oktober 2017)

Sieht schon komisch aus



> *Impressum*
> *Firma*
> Concept 72
> Rugoweg 12a
> ...



Laut Google Maps ist da eine Hundeschule oder sowas in der Art

Modedit - Beiträge getackert


----------



## Hans Jürgen (18 Oktober 2017)

So ich habe über mein Anwalt jede Menge raus bekommen Michael S und Peter D sind verwand  cayber tec hat alle seine Mitarbeiter gekündigt Peter d. Arbeite wohl noch weiter under Decknamen wie concept.b Nano tech Design  die Firma ist wohl auf seine Mutter angemeldet  ich klage jetzt mit 4 Leuten gegen die beiden  habe die die Telefonnummer bekommen bei fragen einfach da melden
Michael s Telefon ‭0152 xxx
Peter D Telefon ‭0174 xxx
Es geht hier schon so viele Jahre um diese *piep* und keiner kann die stoppen das Finanzamt ist sicher auch sehr interessiert dran

Modedit: Forenregeln beachten!


----------



## Oliver k (18 Oktober 2017)

Michael S
Kann man hier erreichen 

Bxxx. 4xxxx Oxxx.

Modedit:  Forenregeln beachten


----------



## Oliver k (6 November 2017)

Hier habe ich noch interessantes gefunden 
https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachung...8_IN_13_17/2017_10_24__07_13_23_Sonstiges.htm


----------



## Al Bundy (23 November 2017)

Al Bundy schrieb:


> ... ein weiterer Strich für die Statistik:
> 
> Bestellung am 26.11.2016. Auftragsbestätigung mit Zahlungsanweisung noch am selben Tag. Natürlich Vorauskasse (192,30€). Lieferzeit: 3 Wochen. Am 26.12.2016 erste Rückfrage zum Bearbeitungsstand per Mail, da weder Lieferung noch sonstige Kontaktaufname: no response. Weitere Versuche per website und Mail am 05.01. und 13.01.2017: no response. Telefon? Entweder ist der Anschluss bereits tot oder es ertönt eine Ansage vom Band: "Zur Zeit ist niemand erreichbar". Info an Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen. Auch hier no response (danke!). Anzeige bei der Polizei.
> 
> ...



... nach nunmehr einem Jahr erreichte uns eine E-Mail von Herrn Micheal S. mit der Bekundung, uns die vor einem Jahr gezahlte Summe für die bis heute nicht gelieferte Funkklingel zu erstatten. Bin mal gespannt und werde berichten. Das Insolvenzverfahren ist inzwischen wohl wieder aufgehoben.

Salve, Al


----------



## Hippo (23 November 2017)

... doch so schnell?


----------



## Oliver k (29 November 2017)

Ja die eine Insolvenz ist aufgehoben vormfehler aber jetzt kommen zwei weiter auf die Firma zu


----------

